# Bigred's New Dodge Ram 1500 build



## BigRed

Well, as many of you know my Red f250 superduty was put out of commission a few months ago, which left me with looking for a replacement ride. The vehicle I chose was a 2013 Dodge Ram quad cab with the 5.7 Hemi motor. I have tuned on several of these, and there is just something about them that makes getting them to sound good easier than most cars.

Equipment:

Ipad Mini
Alpine H800
Alpine RUX controller
(4) Zapco Z150.2
(1) Zapco Z500.2

Original idea was to use all Illusion Audio for my speakers. That didn't really work out. More on that later. I also tried to use the stock head unit, but that thing was terrible, and just didn't cut it. I'll show pics of the build over the next few days.


----------



## papasin

Sub'd


----------



## MoparMike

Subscribed, looking forward to seeing what you do with the Ram.


----------



## JayinMI

Sweet. Lucky you didn't go with the '14, the whole dash setup is totally different. 

Sooo, the obvious question would be:

"Blowthrough?"

Jay


----------



## chithead

Subscribed!!!


----------



## ALan Z

Sub'd to steal ideas for my ram


----------



## kkreit01

Another Ram owner here. In for the ride.


----------



## Coppertone

Wow we Ram owners seem to be pretty popular. My next company vehicle was to be a 2014 one, but I'm punking out and going with an Audi wagon.


----------



## BigRed

Here is the ipad mini installed. It basically fit right in with slight cutting on the inside by the vents.


----------



## 69Voltage

Cool! I was thinking about using an iPad in my build but decided against it, so I'm interested to see how this turns out.


----------



## Coppertone

Looks great, can we get a photo facing it directly please ?


----------



## Black Rain

I have to admit... that is a Bad*** dash with the Ipad. I too have considered putting one (Tablet) in my vehicle, but have had trouble sourcing how to power them.

Sub'd


----------



## BigRed

I'll take a pic of it straight on and post it in a little while.

I also want to mention I am using the cheapest rca's and speaker wire that I could find. After having used high quality cables, I am convinced it means nothing in terms of sound quality and adds nothing to it being better. I'm not hear to argue that point, but merely to pass on what this build is about and made of. I am taking all of my experience and putting it into this build.

If you want to use Kimber cable and think its magical for about a grand, have at it


----------



## BigRed




----------



## damonryoung

In!!


----------



## t3sn4f2

Looks really good. Might want to check this app out for your non FLAC library.


----------



## 69Voltage

Are you using a magnetic clip-in for the iPad?


----------



## ALan Z

That looks ridiculous! Great work! How did you make the surround?


----------



## JayinMI

I agree that super high end speaker wire probably will make no audible difference to about 99% of people out there. I've noticed a difference going from factory speaker wires to say decent quality 12ga wire, but I doubt going from Dayton 12ga wire to some super high end wire would make much noticeable difference. On that note, I'm running KnuKonceptz 12 ga to everything but my sub, and that's getting 10ga. 

As far as RCA's go, I think the cheap DB Link RCA's we sell where I work (as our basic entry level brand) are great for the money. They're twisted pair and foil shielded with molded plastic ends. They work pretty well, and can be had on Amazon for under $10.

I'm still going to make my own, but only because I can cut them to length that way.

Jay


----------



## BigRed

nice app there T3.  I'm actually using a seagate wifi hd that has all my music on it. I'll show it later in my posts.

The ipad mini is permanent. it fits from behind. I'll add a pic of it from the back so you can see how its mounted. the dash face is stock. it literally dropped in with a minimal amount of work. sometimes you just get lucky


----------



## win1

Sub'd


----------



## Notloudenuf

BigRed said:


> I also want to mention I am using the cheapest rca's and speaker wire that I could find. After having used high quality cables, I am convinced it means nothing in terms of sound quality and adds nothing to it being better. I'm not hear to argue that point, but merely to pass on what this build is about and made of. I am taking all of my experience and putting it into this build.
> 
> If you want to use Kimber cable and think its magical for about a grand, have at it


Thanks 



chithead said:


> Subscribed!!!


And this ^^^


----------



## Jaloosk

Looking forward to the results!


----------



## Coppertone

Thank you very kindly for responding to my from the front request. It looks great and I agree about the RCA cables. Maybe in home audio, but the basic gets the job done.


----------



## claydo

I'm in.........


----------



## wdemetrius1

^^


Me too!!! :snacks:


----------



## ErinH

in just to see what you do. your other install was so extreme, I'm curious to see if you wind up going that far or if you're keeping it simple. 

I may be copying you on the iPad mini soon. Been wanting to get one installed for a while but this whole competition thing kind of puts a damper on that. No more after this weekend.


----------



## Darth SQ

BigRed said:


>


Wash your damn hands!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

bikinpunk said:


> I may be copying you on the iPad mini soon. Been wanting to get one installed for a while but this whole competition thing kind of puts a damper on that. No more after this weekend.


One of these might help 

NEW! iPad mini Side-Slider? Kit : Soundman Enterprises inc

iPad mini Quick Release Float-Mount? Kit : Soundman Enterprises inc

Also, (not mine), should work well on the 8ths


----------



## xxx_busa

Yes Sir - Looking Good Jimbo !!!


----------



## ErinH

that civic dash looks hideous. :/


----------



## papasin

bikinpunk said:


> that civic dash looks hideous. :/


I assume you are referring to the color match (or lack thereof)? I think that's one of the Metra or Scosche kits. Mine came with the Honda NAVI, so I'm happy with the exact match. For me, the thing I'd be more concerned about on the Civic is the glare, unlike Jim's setup which is recessed nicely.

They do say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery...and I'd have to say MrsPapasin's setup and this one has some striking resemblances.


----------



## ErinH

well, it's car audio... we're bound to overlap somewhere. 

I'll not derail this thread further with the iPad talk. Just saying it's cool.


----------



## papasin

Likewise...carry on Jim


----------



## optimaprime

Looking sweet so what speakers where used ?


----------



## UNBROKEN

Hope you're ready for a 2nd Ram at your house soon. Was gonna text you today...I'm running a bit behind due to other commitments but I'm diving in headfirst this weekend.


----------



## Niebur3

BigRed said:


>


Nice ride Jim! If I were you, I'd remove the RAM and 1500 on the door. It looks kinda odd the way they have it. I like the Hemi badge where it is.

AND Jim, you need to learn the name of the vehicle you bought. It's not a Dodge Ram, it is a Ram 1500. For some very odd marketing plan that obviously isn't working, Chrysler Corp split off the Ram to it's own brand so that people would equate Dodge with Cars instead of trucks (because that has hurt Ford, Chevrolet and Toyota so much ). That's when the Dodge cars dropped the Ram head symbol and now use 2 racing stripes. I never have owned a Dodge, but was actually told all this by a customer.....lol!


----------



## UNBROKEN

I've got an eraser wheel here that'll debage that thing in about 10 minutes. Lemme know and I'll bring it by.


----------



## BigRed

I'm ready for it Unbroken!! 

so i was originally gonna use the illusion audio C4x point source drivers, but after installing them, the tweeters kept cutting out. I understand this is a production issue, although I've only heard this thru third party. Considering the canvas I came from in my f250, i was really not satisfied with how it sounded so I decided to glass some pods that go on top of the dash.


----------



## BigRed




----------



## claydo

Nooiiiccce!


----------



## Niebur3

Wow! That looks really good Jim!


----------



## Justin Zazzi

So keeping the Integra points sources, cool.
Are you doing your own fabrication?


----------



## audio+civic

iPad looks great, congrats on the new truck. For curiosity sake why did you decide to dump hybrid audio speakers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cnut334

Looking forward to this build! How do you power the Ipad?


----------



## Golden Ear

Sub'd to BigWhite The truck looked and sounded great when I saw it. I'm glad you're doing a build log on it.


----------



## dgr932

Sub'd
Jim good luck on this one I'm sure this will be a remarkable install.


----------



## badfish

The truck already sounds great. And just keeps better and better!!


----------



## danno

nice


----------



## moparman79

BigRed said:


> I'm ready for it Unbroken!!
> 
> so i was originally gonna use the illusion audio C4x point source drivers, but after installing them, the tweeters kept cutting out. I understand this is a production issue, although I've only heard this thru third party. Considering the canvas I came from in my f250, i was really not satisfied with how it sounded so I decided to glass some pods that go on top of the dash.



Why not the c4 components instead? In my challenger Im going to use c4 driver in the kick panel, c8 in the doors and the tweeter in the factory 3.5" dash location angled away from the windshield. I never used the point source, didn't know they had issues. Install looking great by the way.


----------



## slowsedan01

What are you using for a volume control?


----------



## JayinMI

Probably the PXA-H800 processor?

Jay


----------



## slowsedan01

JayinMI said:


> Probably the PXA-H800 processor?
> 
> Jay


Ooof, sorry I missed that. I'll be quiet now.


----------



## BigRed

I am using the RUX controller for volume  works great. I also have a satechi remote that is pretty damn reliable via bluetooth for the ipad. it changes tracks and controls volume on all audio/video.

Satechi Bluetooth Smart Pointer Remote Control for Bluetooth-Enabled computers and iOS devices

I really like the point source, or if you will, the tweeter in the center of the driver. Those that don't believe this to be a benefit to coherency and staging, try this: take your component set and play with the tweeter next to the mid. Then find a way to place the tweeter in front of the mid in the very center and listen? 

So next up is my subwoofer box made from fiberglass. Keep in mind I''m not an expert with this kind of fabrication, and actually never have made pods from scratch like the ones I showed you, let alone a sub box. I have learned alot thru the process of trial and error, and have a new respect for those professionals that do it for a living like JT Audio.


----------



## ALan Z

Interesting. I Never considered putting my sub there.


----------



## papasin

Up front sub ftw


----------



## xxx_busa

Somebody is Gettin Busy !!! Looks Great


----------



## Golden Ear

Very nice! Is that a 10"? That's what I have in the back of my Tahoe and I'd love to put it up front.


----------



## BigRed

Yeah that's a 10. All the sub I need for sq and more. I just bumped it for palldat. He got all gangsta with it


----------



## damonryoung

papasin said:


> Up front sub ftw


Looks like similar setup to something you might be familiar with. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## james2266

Been watching this from the beginning. You have really been moving or holding out on pics for some time? I really like that ipad idea. There is another build log going on here that is using a Window's 8 tablet and a H800 that really has me thinking... My god, I should just stop coming on here. I keep getting these ideas and then my wallet gets really empty for a long time.:laugh: On another note, I have been tuning like crazy lately and I think I might have actually finally nailed the ta and levels on my front stage. I had things appearing to sound about as good as I have ever heard them for any of my installs. Its amazing what 1 inch of delay added to my midranges did for my stage height. I am still shocked. It must have raised a solid 3 inches above the dash. Very nice. Your Morel cdm88's are really impressing me. Glad I grabbed them from you. I have actually really been thinking about those Morel Integra 4 point sources as my center channel solution next year. How do they compare to the cdm88 with Scan ilum tweet combo you think? Got a spare too?


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> Yeah that's a 10. All the sub I need for sq and more. I just bumped it for palldat. He got all gangsta with it


Thanks for stopping by and dropping some sweet ear candy on me. Was very impressed. Now I am even more motivated to get my new toys in.


----------



## bertholomey

BigRed said:


> Yeah that's a 10. All the sub I need for sq and more. I just bumped it for palldat. He got all gangsta with it


Love this quote! I have really enjoyed mine. 

Loved what you did with the equipment and install work in Big Red, so this will be incredible as well. I have certainly heard the praises of the sound, and I would love to hear this one some day.


----------



## jriggs

very nice. so, what about the midbass? what drivers, where are they located?


----------



## papasin

DRTHJTA said:


> Looks like similar setup to something you might be familiar with.
> 
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


Yep, Jim is a big (positive) influence to the choices for the Mrs car, and hence why I indicated the quote below earlier. 



papasin said:


> They do say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery...and I'd have to say MrsPapasin's setup and this one has some striking resemblances.


Might also give a hint to the midbass question.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks for the nice words. Currently no midbass drivers. I am taking advantage of the natural peak in the car at 125-160. Nothing is tonally missing to me. Others have agreed . It also eliminates phase challenges between multiple drivers


----------



## optimaprime

So what is it active two way ?


----------



## BigRed

Well technically 3 way. Sub, mid, tweet


----------



## optimaprime

Ya guess so all up front


----------



## Frequency

So is that a single Z150.2 for each of the "sound sources" in the pods?
(ie. 2 amps per speaker unit)
Seems an elegant system design, sort of a less is more going on here.
Any speaker modifications to achieve this or do the drivers have a set of terminals for both the mid-range and tweeter.


----------



## BigRed

Hey frequency!!

The mid/tweets are offered by morel. They have seperate terminals for each. I have one z150.2 per side. It's all active

No mods were done to the drivers at all


----------



## JayinMI

slowsedan01 said:


> Ooof, sorry I missed that. I'll be quiet now.


Sorry about that. I wasn't trying to be a jerk, I just saw that he was using one and assumed that was how he was doing it.

Jay


----------



## james2266

BigRed said:


> Hey frequency!!
> 
> The mid/tweets are offered by morel. They have seperate terminals for each. I have one z150.2 per side. It's all active
> 
> No mods were done to the drivers at all


So, do those Morel Integra's come with outboard crossovers then or are they meant to be powered by 2 amp channels actively?


----------



## BigRed

Yes the morels do come with a passive crossover


----------



## james2266

BigRed said:


> Yes the morels do come with a passive crossover


Strongly considering using one of those as a center down the road. How does the midrange quality compare with my cdm88?


----------



## Frequency

BigRed said:


> Hey frequency!!
> 
> The mid/tweets are offered by morel. They have seperate terminals for each. I have one z150.2 per side. It's all active
> 
> No mods were done to the drivers at all


Nice!
Thanks for that, went and had a hunt for those online to have an oggle at, they seem very cool.
Cheers


----------



## james2266

How low do those Morel 4's play if you don't mind? I am toying with ideas for a center. I do have the cdm88 from you and a Scan 12m but both instances I would need to get a tweet in there which I think would be difficult and not look like it belongs near as well as something like that. I was also wondering if you knew the air requirement for these to sound their best and what you ended up giving them?


----------



## BigRed

^^ They are actually 5's. My buddy just won modified at worlds withthe 4's so I would say they would work well. 

I think as a center it would be easier to install than a dome/tweet. However, the domes are quite good....ask Gary Summers....he loves them.


----------



## rton20s

In to follow along. Hopefully I get to demo it at the next SoCal GTG. I got to hear JT's Hybrid Integras and was quite pleased with those. Never did get to hear Mrs. Papasin's C5 CXs, but the wife did. One of these GTGs, I'll force myself to take more time to demo. 

Jim, didn't you have a couple of Illusion XLs under the back seat at one point? Or am I confused?


----------



## jpswanberg

Very nicely done. How does the signal travel from the iPad/Seagate to the Alpine H800?


----------



## james2266

BigRed said:


> ^^ They are actually 5's. My buddy just won modified at worlds withthe 4's so I would say they would work well.
> 
> I think as a center it would be easier to install than a dome/tweet. However, the domes are quite good....ask Gary Summers....he loves them.


The 5 incher huh? Same questions as I am considering it as well (if I can make it fit and still look good). How much airspace are you giving them and how low do you have them playing and/or how low can they play? I assume you have them sealed?


----------



## BigRed

jpswanberg said:


> Very nicely done. How does the signal travel from the iPad/Seagate to the Alpine H800?


Pure I20 to Alpine H800. ^^

the 5's are sealed and go down to 100hz 24db acoustic. electronic is a different story. I don't know how big the enclosures are, I just built them and measured 

I still have the Illusion 12's in the back for kicks and giggles.


----------



## optimaprime

More pics please !!!


----------



## rton20s

BigRed said:


> I still have the Illusion 12's in the back for kicks and giggles.


Glad to hear you haven't ditched the oversized drink coaster.


----------



## jtaudioacc

rton20s said:


> I got to hear JT's Hybrid Integras and was quite pleased with those.


it's better now, actually, a lot better since the Jensen amp is gone and the Genesis is back and working great. 

but, by the time of the next GTG, (rumor Nov) I'll probably have a few changes by then. at least if i can get enough time for my own stuff. 

btw, listened to the bigwhite today. it really makes you want to make changes.


----------



## rton20s

jtaudioacc said:


> it's better now, actually, a lot better since the Jensen amp is gone and the Genesis is back and working great.


I've been waiting to see that Jensen pop up in the classified section.


----------



## BigRed

Thank John for supporting the idea I'm going in the right direction 

Here are some pics of my fox box. It works quite well considering its a pre-fab box. they claim it is 1.3 per driver. I did'nt do any scientific experiments to prove that, I just put it in and measured the response. I will say this again, the Illusion Carbon 12 is the best sub I have personally used and tested from an sq standpoint. I had to actually turn 20hz down!!













here is a short video testing the subs at 20hz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFML5BnSCK8


----------



## Tnutt19

How do you like those Illusion 12s? I am waiting for mine to arrive, love the c8s but just do not know what to expect with the c12xls?


----------



## rton20s

Tnutt19 said:


> How do you like those Illusion 12s? I am waiting for mine to arrive, love the c8s but just do not know what to expect with the c12xls?


Absolute bliss. At least in my limited experience with them.


----------



## papasin

BigRed said:


> I will say this again, the Illusion Carbon 12 is the best sub I have personally used and tested from an sq standpoint. I had to actually turn 20hz down!!


^^^ This says a lot...

I'm also happy with mine.


----------



## Tnutt19

Cool I am excited to drop them in, cant wait till they get here!


----------



## jpswanberg

BigRed said:


> Pure I20 to Alpine H800. ^^
> 
> 
> Thank you, that makes sense now. JPS


----------



## Golden Ear

rton20s said:


> Absolute bliss. At least in my limited experience with them.


I concur


----------



## JayinMI

Has anyone used the 10's? 

Jay


----------



## BigRed

I think Bing has tried them, some of us will be installing one soon


----------



## papasin

Looks like JT has installed one too. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...41.191395.75484824141&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Paul1217

Ready for round 2! I like Ram builds.


----------



## simplicityinsound

JayinMI said:


> Has anyone used the 10's?
> 
> Jay


Jay the Touareg we did used a single 10xl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigRed

simplicityinsound said:


> Jay the Touareg we did used a single 10xl
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Jt's was much purdier!! hehehe

Bing, I think he wants to know how it sounded....just a guess


----------



## [email protected]

BigRed said:


> Jt's was much purdier!! hehehe
> 
> Bing, I think he wants to know how it sounded....just a guess


Yeah, the enclosure I built was shabby.. At least it sounded great!


----------



## Niebur3

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, the enclosure I built was shabby.. At least it sounded great!


^^^^^Man, that thing is grotesque. Is that one of those pre-fab ones from best buy?


----------



## BigRed

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, the enclosure I built was shabby.. At least it sounded great!


Joey, I was kidding 

At least it confirms my suspicion that Bing is a lurker. Lmao


----------



## simplicityinsound

i only lurk on your build threads  

it sounds good, but we were hindered a lil by that stock headunit that we couldnt seem to recode. but i would ask Zac to comment on it as he has some more chance to play with it since then.


----------



## [email protected]

BigRed said:


> Joey, I was kidding
> 
> At least it confirms my suspicion that Bing is a lurker. Lmao


I was kidding too.. I used the smiliey with the biggest smile! 

haha... I quite often find Bing twearking around the shop, so I think your suspicions are confirmed!!!

oh.. uh.. LURKING.. my bad... idk about that...


----------



## Bluenote

Joey, Bing twerking... I cant get that outta my head-Hella Funny!


----------



## UNBROKEN

For those that have used both...and I know there are a few in this thread. What's your thoughts on the Illusion sub vs the Ultimo?


----------



## rton20s

UNBROKEN said:


> For those that have used both...and I know there are a few in this thread. What's your thoughts on the Illusion sub vs the Ultimo?


I have to say... I saw that one coming.


----------



## mmiller

Subscribed.


----------



## UNBROKEN

rton20s said:


> I have to say... I saw that one coming.


Nooooo....just curious. The differences are probably beyond my ability to understand anyway. lol


----------



## james2266

UNBROKEN said:


> For those that have used both...and I know there are a few in this thread. What's your thoughts on the Illusion sub vs the Ultimo?


I am also very curious of how they compare as well? Looks like the Illusion works better in a small sealed box but does it do better in the upper sub frequencies/ lower mid bass frequencies and still play well really low or better? Just curious as I don't have the cash and definitely not for another sub but ya never know down the road.


----------



## simplicityinsound

i think fundamentally, these two are different subs with different goals. 

what the C12XL has to me, is bottom end extension. both to my ears and on the RTA, this thing has bottomend comparable, if not better, than the IDMAX12, which is really really somthing. the single 12xl we did in the jetta, off a arc 2500se bridged, showed actually a rising response below 30hz  

i think if you come down to ultimate SQ, which ever you define it by, the Ultimo is still a lil better and among the best there is IMO. it all comes down to what your preference for a sub is. i myself prefer the c12xl, but i have built systems for plenty of people whose listening taste would probably have prefered the ultimo 

i know a bit vague but really, both awesome products.


----------



## Golden Ear

UNBROKEN said:


> For those that have used both...and I know there are a few in this thread. What's your thoughts on the Illusion sub vs the Ultimo?


Jim, would like to hear your thoughts on this. Obviously you prefer the C12XL but could you elaborate as to why?


----------



## BigRed

Golden Ear said:


> Jim, would like to hear your thoughts on this. Obviously you prefer the C12XL but could you elaborate as to why?


I never have really heard the morel 12 in a configuration that I felt was worthy of its price. If you put the morel in a less than optimal enclosure, it will sound really bad. Even in the proper enclosure, to me it just sounds ok. This is my opinion of course. If you notice on the board here, many come up for sale because most of the time, the expectation of its performance was higher than reality.

The illusion is not cheap either, but you can pretty much put it in any box, and it will do great. It is actually the only sub I had to turn 20hz down for tuning purposes. I think this sub has more versatility than the Morel for installation purposes (size of box and placement), and sounds better in optimal conditions when comparing both.

That's just my .02 Take it for what its worth.


----------



## james2266

BigRed said:


> I never have really heard the morel 12 in a configuration that I felt was worthy of its price. If you put the morel in a less than optimal enclosure, it will sound really bad. Even in the proper enclosure, to me it just sounds ok. This is my opinion of course. If you notice on the board here, many come up for sale because most of the time, the expectation of its performance was higher than reality.
> 
> The illusion is not cheap either, but you can pretty much put it in any box, and it will do great. It is actually the only sub I had to turn 20hz down for tuning purposes. I think this sub has more versatility than the Morel for installation purposes (size of box and placement), and sounds better in optimal conditions when comparing both.
> 
> That's just my .02 Take it for what its worth.


Jim, thanks for your take on this. It is really helpful indeed although not for my pocketbook. Just what is the retail price on the C12xl anyways? I am curious what they are supposed to go for. Also, what do you consider the 'proper box' for the Ultimo? I think I have heard mine in a proper box finally and am actually fairly happy with it but your comments really have me thinking about this one eventually. That video that Joey did of it flexing he damned windshield really has me impressed and you saying that you had to turn down 20 Hz when tuning is exactly what I like to hear. I think Bing said the same thing. Amazing. How does it do for output in the 60-80 Hz range also? My ride seems to always have issues around this area for both the sub and midbass - the 8's do cover it fairly well but not having the sub die around 55 Hz would be nice too.


----------



## jtaudioacc

I'll be getting an C12XL soon.


----------



## n_olympios

Great work so far. I'm in for the rest.


----------



## jriggs

Jim, I would appreciate more info about the pure i20 and the wifi hd. How are you powering them? Any lag between the hd and ipad?


----------



## BigRed

jriggs said:


> Jim, I would appreciate more info about the pure i20 and the wifi hd. How are you powering them? Any lag between the hd and ipad?


the wifi hd connects via wifi obviously. you can access it thru the app that is provided for free from the app store, or you can go to www.seagatewireless.com after you have picked it as the wifi source and it will bring up the same menu as the app. I prefer the app because it gives you full screen, where as the web version cuts the top and bottom off from full view.

There is no lag between them, and you can import basically any format you wish (mp3, wav, aiff) it will play basically anything you put on the damn thing.  

Sometimes it is a hassle to get to connect if you use your regular wifi first and then try to switch, but you basically have to shut the wifi off and on, so no biggy.

I am powering the pure i20 with the adaptor that came with it using a cheap inverter for the 12v/120v conversion. I tried using a dc/dc from frys but it took a **** on me after about a month.


----------



## JayinMI

Now we just need a tablet operated outboard satellite radio tuner. lol

Jay


----------



## cobb2819

rton20s said:


> I have to say... I saw that one coming.


BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## cobb2819

BigRed said:


> There is no lag between them, and you can import basically any format you wish (mp3, wav, aiff) it will play basically anything you put on the damn thing.


High Res Flac? Would be curious to see if this is a way around using onboard storage and FLAC Player on an iPad.


----------



## jtaudioacc

JayinMI said:


> Now we just need a tablet operated outboard satellite radio tuner. lol
> 
> Jay


sirius/xm app probably better reception


----------



## BigRed

It will play high res. I have hd tracks at 24/192 and 24/96. Both play fine. Although the h800 only is capable of 24/96 I believe. So the 192 gets down sampled I imagine


----------



## papasin

Here's the DC-to-DC converter used in my wife's Smart to power her i20.










Basically, i20 takes 7.5V input. So far, no smoke.


----------



## cobb2819

BigRed said:


> It will play high res. I have hd tracks at 24/192 and 24/96. Both play fine. Although the h800 only is capable of 24/96 I believe. So the 192 gets down sampled I imagine


So the app will support Flac? or just High Res Aiff?


----------



## palldat

n_olympios said:


> Great work so far. I'm in for the rest.


How much for this woofer and what is the best power band for it?

Thanks

P.S. Still waiting to get my HAT's in


----------



## n_olympios

Are you referring to the Aliante in my avatar?


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> the wifi hd connects via wifi obviously. you can access it thru the app that is provided for free from the app store, or you can go to www.seagatewireless.com after you have picked it as the wifi source and it will bring up the same menu as the app. I prefer the app because it gives you full screen, where as the web version cuts the top and bottom off from full view.
> 
> There is no lag between them, and you can import basically any format you wish (mp3, wav, aiff) it will play basically anything you put on the damn thing.
> 
> Sometimes it is a hassle to get to connect if you use your regular wifi first and then try to switch, but you basically have to shut the wifi off and on, so no biggy.
> 
> After seeing it in your truck I got one and it was nothing but trouble. I have since replaced it with a Patriot Gauntlet Node. The app is not that great but the connection is solid. Also I can put m own drive in the case. It will support up to a 2TB sata drive.


----------



## palldat

n_olympios said:


> Are you referring to the Aliante in my avatar?


Hahahaha....I selected the wrong quote. Was meant for JT


----------



## rton20s

UNBROKEN said:


> For those that have used both...and I know there are a few in this thread. What's your thoughts on the Illusion sub vs the Ultimo?





rton20s said:


> I have to say... I saw that one coming.





cobb2819 said:


> BAHAHAHAHA


I shouldn't talk. The more I listen to and read about the C12XL, the more I think I should sell my Black and make the switch. That is just *A LOT* of coin though.


----------



## james2266

rton20s said:


> I shouldn't talk. The more I listen to and read about the C12XL, the more I think I should sell my Black and make the switch. That is just *A LOT* of coin though.


Funny, I keep thinking the same about my Ultimo (and I am not even unhappy with it at all). How much is 'alot of coin' tho? I don't think that was ever answered. What is the MSRP for the Illusion c12xl?

What I have been thinking about more and more all the time is the ipad or Window's 8 tablet in dash idea. Thanks for that idea too Jim. Blah, this hobby is such a money pit. Thank god I have no money to spend right now I guess:laugh:


----------



## rton20s

I am not a dealer, and do not have a pricing sheet in front of me. If I am not mistaken though, the C10XL / C12XL are $850 / $1000 msrp respectively. If this is incorrect, hopefully JT, Bing, Joey or Cobb will correct me. 

Cobb can probably point you to your nearest dealer and it would be up to them on how flexible they are with pricing.


----------



## cobb2819

rton20s said:


> I am not a dealer, and do not have a pricing sheet in front of me. If I am not mistaken though, the C10XL / C12XL are $850 / $1000 msrp respectively. If this is incorrect, hopefully JT, Bing, Joey or Cobb will correct me.
> 
> Cobb can probably point you to your nearest dealer and it would be up to them on how flexible they are with pricing.


Canada is different, might want to get in touch with B&B for pricing and dealers.


----------



## rton20s

cobb2819 said:


> Canada is different, might want to get in touch with B&B for pricing and dealers.


Sorry, didn't even notice he was in Canada. 

So... 6 beaver pelts and 2 sets of moose antlers.


----------



## n_olympios

palldat said:


> Hahahaha....I selected the wrong quote. Was meant for JT


Thought so, I just had to ask.


----------



## james2266

cobb2819 said:


> Canada is different, might want to get in touch with B&B for pricing and dealers.


Of course it is. We always get shafted for pricing it seems. I guess that's why i usually buy out of the states for most of my recent purchases. Just for kicks I might contact my local dealer and see what he wants. All I really wanted to know is what the msrp was for the sub in the States so I know if I am being taken like usual by Canadian dealers (Orca is actually not near as bad as alot of Distributors either).


----------



## BigRed

I don't know how much the subs are. I received mine in trade. I would suggest you hit JT up


----------



## Tnutt19

I could be wrong but I believe MSRP is around 900.


----------



## james2266

BigRed said:


> I don't know how much the subs are. I received mine in trade. I would suggest you hit JT up


Man, I wish I had anyone to trade with up here. I might hit up JT for a price sometime down the road. I am not in the market at the moment. I am just a little ticked that it is so hard to get msrp on anything from the Orca company published. I know I'm in Canada and I know we always get shafted if you actually buy from Canada for all car audio companies but usually you can easily see what the msrp is of products. Maybe Orca Canada has alot higher markup than other companies of car audio. I get trying to protect the Canadian dealers but it is a choice to buy from them or not. They want them to do better, lower their damned prices to be more competitive. Our dollar is the same as yours now more or less and they can't say it costs more to ship here than the USA as it comes from Europe. Ok, vent done. Sorry if I derailed your awesome build log man.


----------



## james2266

Right now I am done purchasing blind until I get the hear some more stuff. I am hoping that happens next March. Our original plan was SBN in Florida but for a number of reasons (not the least of which is money) we are also strongly considering driving down to your neck of the woods. My wife actually likes that too much to my surprise. If we do that I am hoping to hit San. Fran (Bing + Joey), LA (JT and all the dudes in that area), Las Vegas and maybe even Phoenix and all the dudes there. I just think I will learn more if my ride is right there to demo back for people too. Maybe some of these gents will be nice enough to do a get together or two at this time as well. Anyways, we'll see what happens. Never know maybe I will facilitate a trade or two while I'm down there too.


----------



## cobb2819

james2266 said:


> Man, I wish I had anyone to trade with up here. I might hit up JT for a price sometime down the road. I am not in the market at the moment. I am just a little ticked that it is so hard to get msrp on anything from the Orca company published. I know I'm in Canada and I know we always get shafted if you actually buy from Canada for all car audio companies but usually you can easily see what the msrp is of products. Maybe Orca Canada has alot higher markup than other companies of car audio. I get trying to protect the Canadian dealers but it is a choice to buy from them or not. They want them to do better, lower their damned prices to be more competitive. Our dollar is the same as yours now more or less and they can't say it costs more to ship here than the USA as it comes from Europe. Ok, vent done. Sorry if I derailed your awesome build log man.


Orca Canada doesn't exist, it's an entirely separate company. B&B Electronics is your Illusion Distributor in Canada. Illusion doesn't come from Europe, in the case of Canada, it comes from us to your distributor who establishes pricing for your market and has to take into consideration importing fees and duties/taxes.

MSRP in the US is $999 for a C12XL.


----------



## james2266

cobb2819 said:


> Orca Canada doesn't exist, it's an entirely separate company. B&B Electronics is your Illusion Distributor in Canada. Illusion doesn't come from Europe, in the case of Canada, it comes from us to your distributor who establishes pricing for your market and has to take into consideration importing fees and duties/taxes.
> 
> MSRP in the US is $999 for a C12XL.


Thank you. That is all I wanted. So the tag is comparable to the msrp for the Ultimo 12. Interesting. Also, thanks for clearing up my thoughts on how the stuff gets into Canada. I have other stuff I am looking at first but I just wanted to know the general costs of it if I do decide to move to another sub down the road. I am not buying another sub without hearing it first tho. That is a challenge in itself here. I am hoping to hear many things in March at either SBN or on my travels into Cali-Nev-Ariz. if I go that route in March. This sub is most definitely on that list. Now, lets get back to Jim's build log. Once again sorry for slightly derailing it with this.


----------



## Sound Suggestions

cobb2819 said:


> Orca Canada doesn't exist, it's an entirely separate company. B&B Electronics is your Illusion Distributor in Canada. Illusion doesn't come from Europe, in the case of Canada, it comes from us to your distributor who establishes pricing for your market and has to take into consideration importing fees and duties/taxes.
> 
> MSRP in the US is $999 for a C12XL.


Orca, needs to set up proper distribution in Canada...would love to have entertained some Mosconi gear but Dealers in Ontario don't seem to be all that happy with dealing with a competitive dealer in the west....just saying


----------



## james2266

Sound Suggestions said:


> Orca, needs to set up proper distribution in Canada...would love to have entertained some Mosconi gear but Dealers in Ontario don't seem to be all that happy with dealing with a competitive dealer in the west....just saying


I know what you mean and agree 100%. Hell, I ended up paying less than half what a local dealer wanted for my Mosconi amp when I was in a bind. This was even after factoring in shipping and all duties/taxes and this was brand new in box too. They weren't willing to even discuss it. Makes sense if we are essentially paying for a distributor and a dealer over what you can get the same goods from a US dealer. These are my last words on this. I am not even upset here lol as I don't really need a sub currently at all. I was curious more than anything.


----------



## BigRed

Here is the seat rail extensions getting ready to be painted in my custom made spray booth

I consulted Bing and Joey on safety issues with welding aftermarket parts, and feel confident these are stronger than the original configuration.  j/k


----------



## Darth SQ

BigRed said:


> Here is the seat rail extensions getting ready to be painted in my custom made spray booth
> 
> I consulted Bing and Joey on safety issues with welding aftermarket parts, and feel confident these are stronger than the original configuration.  j/k


Jim,
I wouldn't not jump in here if I weren't concerned so forgive me in advance.
IMO you should gusset plate the corners on both sides of each front extension mount and finish running those welds to the edge.
Even if the gussets are just a small triangle insert in each corner, it will make a big difference.
The mounts as they are now will most definitely bend, crack, and maybe even break in a rear end collision depending on the force encountered; especially at that front weld pictured that stops short of the edges.
You might even consider running center bolt down through the middle of the top plate, through the floor hump and anchored into a bottom plate on the other side of the floor pan just like a you would a roll cage.
As for the rear extension mounts, I would want to see a pic on how they're anchored to the floor pan before commenting.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed

But bing said it was fine! I kid. I'll look into the reinforcement as u mentioned

Thanks Brett!!


----------



## shutmdown

BigRed said:


> I never have really heard the morel 12 in a configuration that I felt was worthy of its price. If you put the morel in a less than optimal enclosure, it will sound really bad. Even in the proper enclosure, to me it just sounds ok. This is my opinion of course. If you notice on the board here, many come up for sale because most of the time, the expectation of its performance was higher than reality.
> 
> The illusion is not cheap either, but you can pretty much put it in any box, and it will do great. It is actually the only sub I had to turn 20hz down for tuning purposes. I think this sub has more versatility than the Morel for installation purposes (size of box and placement), and sounds better in optimal conditions when comparing both.
> 
> That's just my .02 Take it for what its worth.


i think you hit the nail on the head! i think the hype around the ultimo is just too great...

on a side note, is the cone replaceable like the ultimo? With all the great reviews on the C12XL I may just have to abandon the Morel ship lol
(for those of you interested a very lightly used Ultimo 124 may be up for sale soon)


----------



## BigRed

shutmdown said:


> i think you hit the nail on the head! i think the hype around the ultimo is just too great...
> 
> on a side note, is the cone replaceable like the ultimo? With all the great reviews on the C12XL I may just have to abandon the Morel ship lol
> (for those of you interested a very lightly used Ultimo 124 may be up for sale soon)


I'm not sure. I'll check and let you know


----------



## bertholomey

If anyone has enough curiosity about these subs and enough disposable funds, I have a C12 shallow mount sub for sale (Jim has graciously permitted me to mention this on his awesome thread). I have not heard the XL version, so I can't comment about how they compare. I was very impressed with the C12.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ion-audio-c12-shallow-mount-12-subwoofer.html


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Sub'd


----------



## xxx_busa

run a grade 8 bolt the full lenght




BigRed said:


> But bing said it was fine! I kid. I'll look into the reinforcement as u mentioned
> 
> Thanks Brett!!


----------



## Darth SQ

xxx_busa said:


> run a grade 8 bolt the full lenght


Great idea but then he wouldn't be able to put it back to stock later on.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## falstaff

palldat said:


> BigRed said:
> 
> 
> 
> the wifi hd connects via wifi obviously. you can access it thru the app that is provided for free from the app store, or you can go to www.seagatewireless.com after you have picked it as the wifi source and it will bring up the same menu as the app. I prefer the app because it gives you full screen, where as the web version cuts the top and bottom off from full view.
> 
> There is no lag between them, and you can import basically any format you wish (mp3, wav, aiff) it will play basically anything you put on the damn thing.
> 
> Sometimes it is a hassle to get to connect if you use your regular wifi first and then try to switch, but you basically have to shut the wifi off and on, so no biggy.
> 
> After seeing it in your truck I got one and it was nothing but trouble. I have since replaced it with a Patriot Gauntlet Node. The app is not that great but the connection is solid. Also I can put m own drive in the case. It will support up to a 2TB sata drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been reading the Seagate Wireless plus and older go flex satellite have a really ****ty interface that sucks big donkey wangs.
> 
> So while I was poking around I found these guys: http://www.hackseagatesatellite.com/wordpress/welcome/
> 
> They have spent some time to correct all or most of the interface issues and a lot more. I your interested in a mobile HD I would seriously take a gander at what is offered here.
> 
> 
> My question would be would I be able to pull music off of the HD and stream to my 6 to 8 at the same time?
> 
> Anyway I hope the above link helps someone out.
Click to expand...


----------



## palldat

falstaff said:


> palldat said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've been reading the Seagate Wireless plus and older go flex satellite have a really ****ty interface that sucks big donkey wangs.
> 
> So while I was poking around I found these guys: Welcome |   HackGFS & W+
> 
> They have spent some time to correct all or most of the interface issues and a lot more. I your interested in a mobile HD I would seriously take a gander at what is offered here.
> 
> 
> My question would be would I be able to pull music off of the HD and stream to my 6 to 8 at the same time?
> 
> Anyway I hope the above link helps someone out.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks good...too bad I already returned mine but yes you can stream to the 6to8 with the drive as it uses wifi and the 6to8 uses bluetooth.
Click to expand...


----------



## BigRed

I was bored so while waiting for my new drivers to show up, I did this 

I really don't know what I'm doing, but I figured if you don't try you won't get better. Youtube and late night conversations with JT always help


----------



## Darth SQ

Best use of junk mail I've seen since I've started using it to light my wood stove in the Winter.

So what brought on the use of a tweeters?
I thought they weren't needed?



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Golden Ear

The Illusion Audio screws look great!:laugh:


----------



## BigRed

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Best use of junk mail I've seen since I've started using it to light my wood stove in the Winter.
> 
> So what brought on the use of a tweeters?
> I thought they weren't needed?
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I added them for the judges that judge with their eyes


----------



## BigRed

Golden Ear said:


> The Illusion Audio screws look great!:laugh:


They are actually Ace Hardware screws with t-nuts on the inside. About $3 worth


----------



## Golden Ear

BigRed said:


> They are actually Ace Hardware screws with t-nuts on the inside. About $3 worth


Ah ha! I've never used those and I'm not sure I've ever seen the t-nuts before. Could you post a pic if you still have one laying around?


----------



## Neil_J

BigRed said:


> I added them for the judges that judge with their eyes


Lol


----------



## papasin

Golden Ear said:


> Ah ha! I've never used those and I'm not sure I've ever seen the t-nuts before. Could you post a pic if you still have one laying around?


https://www.google.com/search?safe=....0....0...1ac.1j2.31.img..2.4.232.UKYh2Rm06D8


----------



## BigRed

Here is what they look like


----------



## Golden Ear

BigRed said:


> View attachment 49458
> 
> 
> Here is what they look like


Oh ok. Thanks guys


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL

BigRed said:


> I added them for the judges that judge with their eyes


So I have to ask.... What do YOU think sounds better?

I completely understand the reasoning for the swap, just curious if you feel you lost something going away from coincident drivers. I've been headed that way myself, whenever we get done with insurance for the totaled car.


----------



## shutmdown

any info regarding the carbon c12xl having a replaceable cone?


----------



## simplicityinsound

a conversation i recall having with someone last year (paraphrase)

him: Hey i bought a new truck, gonna be totally different, just gonna do a very simple build and keep the stock locations...really really simple

me: yeah right...

him: no man, totally serious, stock locations


  

I should have bet you some money on that one hahaha


----------



## simplicityinsound

BigRed said:


> But bing said it was fine! I kid. I'll look into the reinforcement as u mentioned
> 
> Thanks Brett!!


just to be sure, i have forwarded these photos to the NHTSA, you can expect o hear from them soon.


----------



## Golden Ear

simplicityinsound said:


> just to be sure, i have forwarded these photos to the NHTSA, you can expect o hear from them soon.


Lol:laugh:


----------



## BigRed

simplicityinsound said:


> a conversation i recall having with someone last year (paraphrase)
> 
> him: Hey i bought a new truck, gonna be totally different, just gonna do a very simple build and keep the stock locations...really really simple
> 
> me: yeah right...
> 
> him: no man, totally serious, stock locations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should have bet you some money on that one hahaha


let me give you my recollection of the conversation:

Bing: you gonna do a blow thru in the new dodge?

me: no, I'm not cutting any metal or doing any permanent mods to it

Bing: That truck can sound really good with stock locations

me: really? I'll give that a try

LOL!!!

shutm - I have not figured out if the C12XL has a replaceable cone, but I've thrown a ton of power on them and they have never bottomed out. Pretty damn impressive.


----------



## BigRed

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> So I have to ask.... What do YOU think sounds better?
> 
> I completely understand the reasoning for the swap, just curious if you feel you lost something going away from coincident drivers. I've been headed that way myself, whenever we get done with insurance for the totaled car.


Sorry to hear about the car situation.

I did it for a couple of reasons. I can a/b tweeter/no tweeter to show people the difference in both staging characteristics and tonality.

At the next GTG, I'll be playing the "Is the tweeter on?" game. LOL

I like it with the tweeter.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'm inclined to agree with Bing that they can sound good with (mostly) stock locations. 
If you have a minute this weekend, Jim I'd like to get your opinion on something.


----------



## BigRed

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm inclined to agree with Bing that they can sound good with (mostly) stock locations.
> If you have a minute this weekend, Jim I'd like to get your opinion on something.


If its about swapping motors for my stock one, the answer is.....YESSSS!!! I'll do it 

You're truck sounds awesome with stock mids and a-pillar tweets! I agree!!

Call me anytime brotha!!


----------



## Tnutt19

You guys were not kidding, Finally dropped my C12XLs in last night. They ROCK!! So far my favorite sub to date! Now to move my c8 mids from under my seat to kicks...


----------



## james2266

Tnutt19 said:


> You guys were not kidding, Finally dropped my C12XLs in last night. They ROCK!! So far my favorite sub to date! Now to move my c8 mids from under my seat to kicks...


sent ya a pm


----------



## 2f150

subhumans


----------



## BigRed

Don't make me cut out the back Jason!! Lmao


----------



## 2f150

Once you go back you never go back lol


----------



## BlkRamRt

great build. did you have the oem alpine system?


----------



## BigRed

^^ no, I used an aftermarket Alpine H800


----------



## UNBROKEN

BlkRamRt said:


> great build. did you have the oem alpine system?


I did....it suuuuuuuuuucked.


----------



## Jcharger13

^^^^^^. Hahaha yea.


----------



## BlkRamRt

UNBROKEN said:


> I did....it suuuuuuuuuucked.


hahaha true. I know this is the same UNBROKEN from RF...quick question how did you have your 3sixty.3 connected? I was unsure on how to get the best signal to the 3sixty and i want to get a better idea of how to wire it before I buy it.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I didn't wire it in but it was just high level picked off the stock HU speaker wires.


----------



## BlkRamRt

ok thanks


----------



## moparman79

I know on dodge/Chrysler cars I use the PAC C2A-CHY23 to get two sets of low level back to the processor without tapping or cutting into the factory. Which never had sound issues when keeping the oem nav units when using this module/harness. Ive heard on this brand cars owners navigation units have died down the road after they tapped into the signal wires.


----------



## moparman79

what year is your ram?


----------



## BlkRamRt

customaudioman said:


> what year is your ram?


2012


----------



## moparman79

Is shows you can use that part for 2006-2011 Rams.


----------



## BlkRamRt

is it for the ram with or without the oem alpine system?


----------



## moparman79

Do you have the oem nav unit? if so which model?


----------



## moparman79

its for systems that has oem amplifiers


----------



## BlkRamRt

yeah it has the nav with the 7 speakers. regular cab ram r/t


----------



## moparman79

Do you know which nav unit you have or model #


----------



## moparman79

is it an 8.4" like in the 300's and the chargers?


----------



## BlkRamRt

its the rhb. not the 8.4 its about 6.5 inches or so


----------



## moparman79

Then it should be the same as 2011 ram nav connectors in the rear of the unit. The pac part should work.


----------



## BlkRamRt

thanks for the good info. i will look for it and buy it along with the dsp to try it out. worst comes to worst i will start cutting wires...lol


----------



## moparman79

Yeah just check with a local shop to see if it works with your head unit. If you get a chance pull the radio and take a pic of the rear of the unit.


----------



## JayinMI

customaudioman said:


> I know on dodge/Chrysler cars I use the PAC C2A-CHY23 to get two sets of low level back to the processor without tapping or cutting into the factory. Which never had sound issues when keeping the oem nav units when using this module/harness. Ive heard on this brand cars owners navigation units have died down the road after they tapped into the signal wires.


I've heard several people who tried to use that module and it was 2 mono signals, and such. Has it worked better for you?

Jay


----------



## optimaprime

where are the pics???? pretty please


----------



## UNBROKEN

optimaprime said:


> where are the pics????


Right...if he doesn't update this soon I'm gonna have to run over to his house and take some new pics myself.


----------



## papasin

Pics of what? 

Nah, I know nothing, seen nothing.


----------



## Golden Ear

Yeah, c'mon Jim. We know you don't rest on your laurels. What's crackin with the truck?


----------



## moparman79

JayinMI said:


> I've heard several people who tried to use that module and it was 2 mono signals, and such. Has it worked better for you?
> 
> Jay


It worked for me without issues when using the 4to6 and the 6to8 processors. I only used one pair of the low levels into the processors. They should be full range 20hz-20k hz on both pairs.


----------



## kkreit01

UNBROKEN said:


> I did....it suuuuuuuuuucked.


Royally! ...and I have 2 in my household. Everytime I think about it, it burns my blood.


----------



## BigRed

big things are coming....please be patient


----------



## porscheman

air saw and an intertube incoming


----------



## BigRed

Santa is coming early today ....I'll post some pics later


----------



## BigRed

Santa Came!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266

BigRed said:


> Santa Came!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I take it that is the 10? I look forward to hearing it in March hopefully BTW, has my x-mas gift been sent yet?


----------



## BlkRamRt

I like the way that sub looks. Are you not worried that someone will mess it up when they are sitting up-front? "accidentally kicking it or something"


----------



## BigRed

BlkRamRt said:


> I like the way that sub looks. Are you not worried that someone will mess it up when they are sitting up-front? "accidentally kicking it or something"


Yes I do. That's why I am working on a cover

Maybe some shower bars? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlkRamRt

or get it made out of brushed aluminum.


----------



## secretsquirl

They don't make curved shower bars I'd know if they did 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed

secretsquirl said:


> They don't make curved shower bars I'd know if they did
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn! Well I gotta go with plan B


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xxx_busa

Man - Just CUT A HOLE in the FLOOR. Then kicking isn't an issue.


----------



## secretsquirl

Popsicle sticks are always my back up plan!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecbmxer

Nice! You guys with up front and rear subs, do you just connect them off the same amp channel or process them differently at all in terms of time alignment or phase?


----------



## BigRed

ecbmxer said:


> Nice! You guys with up front and rear subs, do you just connect them off the same amp channel or process them differently at all in terms of time alignment or phase?


I have a toggle switch. I can turn the front/rear/both on at any given time.

I have different settings for all using this:


----------



## papasin

^ Purdy. Looks like someone has been nice this year.


----------



## BigRed

My wife got me that for christmas with my money


----------



## papasin

It's the thought that counts.


----------



## Coppertone

^^^, yes meaning he THOUGHT it was his money lol...


----------



## BigRed

she did get me a special unit though


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Nice! You can program the welcome screen?


----------



## BigRed

fahrfrompuken said:


> Nice! You can program the welcome screen?


Yes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone

Well based upon that, you sir have a keeper of a wife.


----------



## optimaprime

I agree with him she's a keeper!


----------



## papasin

Coppertone said:


> Well based upon that, you sir have a keeper of a wife.





optimaprime said:


> I agree with him she's a keeper!


Met her and talked to her a few times...she and BigRed are great, with a great family...no question about it.


----------



## bertholomey

That ODR piece is fantastic! In my opinion - the very best aesthetics of any head unit on the planet.


----------



## abusiveDAD

yes sir,
the ODR makes the 99rs look like plastic dog poop


----------



## Golden Ear

Wow, nice updates Jim! I wish my wife would spend my money like that 

What is that hu and where can I get one? lol Also, can you give us a comparo between the w6 and c10xl?


----------



## Golden Ear

Oh yeah, and the updates were worth the wait. Thanks


----------



## bertholomey

abusiveDAD said:


> yes sir,
> the ODR makes the 99rs look like plastic dog poop


I certainly wouldn't characterize the P99rs aesthetic as plastic dog poop 

Without going too far OT, I think the ODR is at the top of the looks category (maybe along with the F1 Alpine), the P99rs and black face P9, and the Clarion DRZ.......back to the updates


----------



## BigRed

Yeah I absolutely love the odr head unit. I don't think the p99 is any slouch in looks and sound. What I hated about the p99 was the damn small knob and the beeping every time u used the remote for volume it's like they made it for Asian people with small hands . 

I will say this : I asked Matt Roberts if he could modify the p99 to make it better and after looking at the internals of one he flat out said no. They have used the best parts that can fit in the confines of the radio 

You can get the odr stuff from this guy 

http://m.ebay.com/itm/181279804495?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1

I ordered on a Thursday and received it on Tuesday from Japan 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darth SQ

BigRed said:


> it's like they made it for Asian people with small hands . Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh no you just didn't say that. :surprised:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## teldzc1

Wow! What does that connect to?


----------



## BigRed

teldzc1 said:


> Wow! What does that connect to?


Pioneer processor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damonryoung

BigRed said:


> she did get me a special unit though


Are you still using your iPad mini?


----------



## BigRed

DRTHJTA said:


> Are you still using your iPad mini?


Yes I am. Works great with one remote 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266

BigRed said:


> Yes I am. Works great with one remote
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, so it's your H800 that I am getting then... I was curious why you had a second unit as I thought.

I am very interested in how you have the ipad still implemented as well and how you have everything installed. Uh, oh... I feel my wallet getting a whole lot lighter once again.:laugh:


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> Yeah I absolutely love the odr head unit. I don't think the p99 is any slouch in looks and sound. What I hated about the p99 was the damn small knob and the beeping every time u used the remote for volume it's like they made it for Asian people with small hands .
> 
> I will say this : I asked Matt Roberts if he could modify the p99 to make it better and after looking at the internals of one he flat out said no. They have used the best parts that can fit in the confines of the radio
> 
> You can get the odr stuff from this guy
> 
> Pioneer Carrozzeria ODR RS D7XIII CD Transporter Brand New | eBay
> 
> I ordered on a Thursday and received it on Tuesday from Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ouch...says my wallet and I am not even thinking of getting it.


----------



## Golden Ear

Jim, would you mind sharing some crossover points with us? I only have a single sub between my front seats so I'm hoping to learn what a good point would be to cross my
Sub and my Dayton rs180s in the doors. Thanx in advance!


----------



## BigRed

Golden Ear said:


> Jim, would you mind sharing some crossover points with us? I only have a single sub between my front seats so I'm hoping to learn what a good point would be to cross my
> Sub and my Dayton rs180s in the doors. Thanx in advance!


I have an advantage with my setup because the sub "loads" up in the corner. This gives more output in the 50-125 range. Putting a sub in the center doesn't do this so your crossover points will probably be different than mine. Its not a bad thing but requires different tuning. Putting a sub in the center in the trunk facing up is probably the worse thing you can do for sub output performance. I often laugh when I see boutique shops that make things look pretty do this because I know its not the best technique installation wise to get the most out of a sub.

I have mine crossed at 80hz.


----------



## BigRed

palldat said:


> Ouch...says my wallet and I am not even thinking of getting it.



Ez Tiger  How is that $1200 6to8 working out for you with all the modules? :laugh:


----------



## UNBROKEN

I may have to swing by tomorrow and get a preview on this thing.....


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> Ez Tiger  How is that $1200 6to8 working out for you with all the modules? :laugh:



LOL....I don't have the Mic or the controller (yet)

Need your ear to get this thing tuned. I also want to see the new and improved greatness known as BigRed...but it's white ? I so confused


----------



## BigRed

I found a solution to protect my 10 inch beauty 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Ear

BigRed said:


> I have an advantage with my setup because the sub "loads" up in the corner. This gives more output in the 50-125 range. Putting a sub in the center doesn't do this so your crossover points will probably be different than mine. Its not a bad thing but requires different tuning. Putting a sub in the center in the trunk facing up is probably the worse thing you can do for sub output performance. I often laugh when I see boutique shops that make things look pretty do this because I know its not the best technique installation wise to get the most out of a sub.
> 
> I have mine crossed at 80hz.


Thanks for the info.
The grill looks good!


----------



## Justin Zazzi

BigRed said:


> I found a solution to protect my 10 inch beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


but but .... I heard subs make waves over 10 feet long, how will the waves make it through those bars? There is no way they can possibly fit! Pretty soon all the waves will build up behind those bars and you'll have a sonic boom, I think.


----------



## diy.phil

dude!!! you funny
(in a nice way)


----------



## Coppertone

Great cover, I have a 12" subwoofer care to share where you got your cover from please?


----------



## JoeHemi57

Coppertone said:


> Great cover, I have a 12" subwoofer care to share where you got your cover from please?


12" Bar Grill Black | 260-443


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> I found a solution to protect my 10 inch beauty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you make the seat removable then you don't need to worry about those pesky feet or passengers trying to change your songs.

Let them sit in the back and shut up 

Looking very industrial good. Knew you would find something nice.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

palldat said:


> If you make the seat removsble then you dont need to worry about those pexky feet or passengers trying to change your songs.
> 
> Let them sit in the back and shut up
> 
> Looking very industrial good. Knew you would find something nice.


If you're going to do that, then why not just do all your subs up front?


----------



## BigRed

Jazzi said:


> but but .... I heard subs make waves over 10 feet long, how will the waves make it through those bars? There is no way they can possibly fit! Pretty soon all the waves will build up behind those bars and you'll have a sonic boom, I think.


I know I know. It doesn't work, but it looks kinda Purdy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Ear

Jazzi's right, this would have been a much better option :laugh:

Bravox BG12 12" Speaker Grill | 269-535


----------



## ErinH

For some reason, I thought this build was gonna be focused on budget friendly and a KISS approach. Then I saw the ODR and it made me rethink that ... juuuust a bit. 

BUT THEN I saw the subwoofer grille and I KNEW that this build just got serious!


----------



## BigRed

^^. Lmao!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodslobber

The thing about that Bravox grill is, due to the cyclonic effect on the bass wave it allows a phase shifting wave and gives the effect of bass coming from everywhere. This new technology- bass wave phaseshift surround sound is pioneering a new generation.


----------



## BigRed

I did'nt even mention the Hemholtz resonators attached to the under side of the dash. They reduce 32,51, and 72 hz by 4.699974 db. Patent pending


----------



## [email protected]

BigRed said:


> I have an advantage with my setup because the sub "loads" up in the corner. This gives more output in the 50-125 range. Putting a sub in the center doesn't do this so your crossover points will probably be different than mine. Its not a bad thing but requires different tuning. Putting a sub in the center in the trunk facing up is probably the worse thing you can do for sub output performance. I often laugh when I see boutique shops that make things look pretty do this because I know its not the best technique installation wise to get the most out of a sub.
> 
> I have mine crossed at 80hz.


We often do subs in the floor firing up. As you know, with the exception of .001% of the population, car audio is all about compromise. Different people use their cars in different ways. Different people have different expectations for what they want out of their mobile audio. Many of the installs we do and, specifically, that location, are out of necessity. We have done a number of them that really sounded great. Maybe flush in the floor of the trunk firing up wasn't what you were referring to, but it seems to me a sub located at a boundary of the vehicle isn't such a bad thing?
"Best" is a very relative term. For some, "best" means a totally invisible installation, which a false floor in a trunk does very well...

I can't wait to hear your truck sometime, I LOVE the Carbon XL subs!!!


----------



## xxx_busa

I've got some custom virgin forest cedar and ash defuser for you Too !!!

It'll give ur Hemholtz a woody


----------



## BigRed

[email protected] said:


> We often do subs in the floor firing up. As you know, with the exception of .001% of the population, car audio is all about compromise. Different people use their cars in different ways. Different people have different expectations for what they want out of their mobile audio. Many of the installs we do and, specifically, that location, are out of necessity. We have done a number of them that really sounded great. Maybe flush in the floor of the trunk firing up wasn't what you were referring to, but it seems to me a sub located at a boundary of the vehicle isn't such a bad thing?
> "Best" is a very relative term. For some, "best" means a totally invisible installation, which a false floor in a trunk does very well...
> 
> I can't wait to hear your truck sometime, I LOVE the Carbon XL subs!!!


Hi Joey,

I certainly did not want to suggest that SIS work is questionable. I do understand everything is a trade-off in car audio, and aesthetics being on top of the list for fabricators/designers of systems like SIS. However, most systems that utilize the spare tire well are for aesthetics only. Lets be honest, it looks cool when done right. The "better" choice for me would be firing off the back facing you when you open the trunk. Most vehicles have this option. Yes, it looks boring, its overdone, and not as flashy, BUT from an audio standpoint, I believe it will garnish higher output and sound "better". Peaks are easier to deal with than not enough output.  At the end of the day, whatever your customer wants trumps all!  

YES!! the carbon subs are awesome!! I think you judged it with 2 12's recently


----------



## ptaudio415

great build so far.. a lot of interesting ideas on speaker placement ..


----------



## jtaudioacc

ptaudio415 said:


> great build so far.. a lot of interesting ideas on speaker placement ..


what's "interesting" about it?


----------



## ptaudio415

jtaudioacc said:


> what's "interesting" about it?


the way he did the dash speakers. i havent seen it done that way .. most of the time i see speakers mounted to the a-pilar. but on this build he took the time to find the best spot to place them ..plus the sub up front.. sorry i ment to disrespect to his build ..


----------



## BigRed

money shot!! Thanks to JT for finishing off this bezel correctly


----------



## ErinH

Looks really good, Jim. 

I'm sure you've mentioned it so forgive me if you have... Are you using the digital input on the ODR for the ipad? I remember seeing that add on piece for it at one time or another. Just curious if that's how you're using it.


----------



## BlkRamRt

LOOKS GREAT. JT DOES SOME AWSOME WORK.


----------



## Golden Ear

Looks real good. I knew I recognized that truck when JT posted it on FB

PS. Jim, you were gonna email me a couple things to help me with my truck. Just a reminder. Thanks!


----------



## BigRed

I am not using the digital input yet. The piece is not cheap I will be getting it soon though. 

Golden ear , I'll get those to u ASAP!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden Ear

BigRed said:


> Golden ear , I'll get those to u ASAP!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You da man! Thanks!


----------



## Black Rain

Man that combo setup is with the Ipad and D7. JT's bezel does look awesome. Awesome job on the whole build.


----------



## BigRed

Well, thanks to xxxbusa for letting me borrow his iPod controller, I'm getting this full digital piece in . Stay tuned for my thoughts / impressions





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiller

Nice!!!!


----------



## Buckyibf

Nice!!! What are you now running for your front stage??


----------



## BigRed

Buckyibf said:


> Nice!!! What are you now running for your front stage??


Illusion audio!! They're the best man!


----------



## MrsPapasin

BigRed said:


> Illusion audio!! They're the best man!


^x2


----------



## papasin

^ x3!


----------



## BigRed

On another note, the odr ipod interface does not work with any lightning based apple products. Bummer because it sounded phenomenal


----------



## Golden Ear

^x4! Well, I have a c12 & a c12xl and they are some of the best sounding subs if heard.


----------



## Tnutt19

BigRed said:


> On another note, the odr ipod interface does not work with any lightning based apple products. Bummer because it sounded phenomenal


That stinks!
Any chance they will do a firmware update I wonder?


----------



## BigRed

Tnutt19 said:


> That stinks!
> Any chance they will do a firmware update I wonder?


not sure. its tough to get info because its really not a piece that is used or supported in the u.s.


----------



## Tnutt19

BigRed said:


> not sure. its tough to get info because its really not a piece that is used or supported in the u.s.


Yup makes since. It seems like they would support the Ipohone 5s since it is universal but I can see it not being supported yet. Hopefully they see enough reason to update it or are working on it.

I know a lot of vehicles are still behind in support for lightning jack.


----------



## Buckyibf

So your running C4Cx correct? I thought at one time there was a production problem and you had issues with tweet cutting out.. Is this resolved?


----------



## BigRed

Not running the C4x. It's top secret. It will make me unstoppable this year. Buhahaha. J/k. I'll post pics when it's done. But don't tell anybody because this is gonna be ground breaking. Lol


----------



## Golden Ear

He's putting C8 components on his dash!!!

Sorry Jim, I just couldn't keep it a secret any longer:laugh:


----------



## BigRed

Dude. This is really top secret stuff. I mean this is the difference between winning and losing. This has never been done before. Lmao!!


----------



## papasin

Don't slip up captain.


----------



## Tnutt19

c8s in your dash? How are you going to fit a 9" speaker in your dash lol! 
I had fun getting them to fit nicely in my 550I without being intrusive. I look forward to seeing how you pull it off.

Here are mine in kicks


----------



## BigRed

Nice!!!


----------



## rton20s

I'm guessing C10 mid-basses... on the dash.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

BigRed said:


> Illusion audio!! They're the best man!


I agree, they are fantastic. I just installed C4, C8, C12XL to go with my all Mosconi setup and could not be happier. I was on the fence about the Cu/Be tweeters but so far they are great. Great stuff!
:-D

I wonder what they will sound like after the 50 hour break in...


----------



## BigRed

fahrfrompuken said:


> I agree, they are fantastic. I just installed C4, C8, C12XL to go with my all Mosconi setup and could not be happier. I was on the fence about the Cu/Be tweeters but so far they are great. Great stuff!
> :-D
> 
> I wonder what they will sound like after the 50 hour break in...


I guess we are gonna have to wait 50 hours to see


----------



## JayinMI

rton20s said:


> I'm guessing C10 mid-basses... on the dash.


So, he'll have to change his sig to "Once you go dash, you'll never go floor?"

Jay


----------



## fahrfrompuken

BigRed said:


> I guess we are gonna have to wait 50 hours to see


I guess so. Someone was telling me that the stage will wander during break in and then gain focus again once they are properly broken in.

BTW sir, I love the build. That head unit is sexy as hell. You are a very lucky man to have a wife that not only puts up with this crazy hobby, but actually encourages it.


----------



## [email protected]

BigRed said:


> Dude. This is really top secret stuff. I mean this is the difference between winning and losing. This has never been done before. Lmao!!


Top Secret... Difference Between Winning and Loosing... Never been Done Before....


You are going to leave $1000 cash in the seat before the judge gets in your truck at each show?

You didn't say it was going to sound good!!!


----------



## BigRed

No I don't have $1000 to spend, but I was actually clowning another competitor that thinks I'm out to get all his secrets. Lmao. People act like all that we do is so unique in a car . Face booking me with silly accusations in a pm. I was really taken back by the extreme underlying fear this dude must be going thru. At the end of the day, it's just car audio man. Lol


----------



## thehatedguy

Say wha?


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV

BigRed said:


> No I don't have $1000 to spend, but I was actually clowning another competitor that thinks I'm out to get all his secrets. Lmao. People act like all that we do is so unique in a car . Face booking me with silly accusations in a pm. I was really taken back by the extreme underlying fear this dude must be going thru. At the end of the day, it's just car audio man. Lol


Some people get too serious at everything they do. Competitions are supposed to be fun. You just have to accept losing sometimes. I'm very competitive & I've been "that guy". I just learned to notice it & check myself. 

And stop copying my ideas Jim!


----------



## jsketoe

I want some updates Jim!


----------



## BigRed

Waiting for a call back john . Been like 2 months maybe?


----------



## basher8621

Sketoe is so demanding.


----------



## PerformanceAudioLVNV

BigRed said:


> Waiting for a call back john . Been like 2 months maybe?



Was I supposed to call you?


----------



## jsketoe

(Embarrassed)...forgot I was supposed to call. Text me this morning when u are available and I will give you a ring. I have to leave out of town about 1pm cst....phone will be almost impossible with my three chicks in the truck with me...hahaha.


----------



## basher8621

I am showing your wife this post tonight when I see you guys.


----------



## Tizzle

Any pics of the mount holding the iPad mini in the dash.. Like it better then the floating mounts!


----------



## BigRed

That is the stock opening. I shaved a little off the vent sides to squeeze it in there. Let me see if I can find the pics and I'll post them


----------



## Tizzle

Cool just looking how to attach it.. I'm purchasing a 2014 ram express this week!


----------



## BigRed

I used flat brackets and dynamat.


----------



## splaudiohz

not sure if I missed it but Jim - do you have any pics of the amps installed?


----------



## BigRed

I never really posted them because it's nothing fancy


----------



## Hdale85

Wish I could afford those Illusion comps as I'd love to check them out lol. We don't have any high end shops that carry the good stuff around here.


----------



## [email protected]

Did you ever get a reliable hard drive system worked out for the ipad?


----------



## palldat

Hdale85 said:


> Wish I could afford those Illusion comps as I'd love to check them out lol. We don't have any high end shops that carry the good stuff around here.


Neither do we here in Los Angeles. We are just fortunate enough to have close access to most of the distributors


----------



## Black Rain

You have an awesome build, wish I was near Cali so I could Demo it.

Not thread jacking, but I curious to know what is so special about these C4s? Why are there more people using PointSource drivers or Coax as main drivers?


----------



## BigRed

Thanks for the warm compliment 
Point sources/coaxials help with staging and imaging, as well as reduce phasing issues as opposed to a mid/tweet separated. There is plenty on this site about it


----------



## BigRed

[email protected] said:


> Did you ever get a reliable hard drive system worked out for the ipad?



Yes. The gauntlet. But the Interface sucks


----------



## fahrfrompuken

I use a Seagate Wireless Plus and it's pretty good. 
http://m.seagate.com/external-hard-drives/portable-hard-drives/wireless/wireless-plus-140213-a/


----------



## [email protected]

Pluses and minuses of it?





fahrfrompuken said:


> I use a Seagate Wireless Plus and it's pretty good.
> Wireless Plus, Wireless Hard Drive, iPad Hard Drive | Seagate


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> Yes. The gauntlet. But the Interface sucks


 Yes it does  But it stays connected  and it's cheaper


----------



## JayinMI

Can you use a USB hub with an iPad mini and use one of the ports to do USB to optical (Pure i20 or such), and another for an outboard hard drive or something?

Jay


----------



## papasin

JayinMI said:


> Can you use a USB hub with an iPad mini and use one of the ports to do USB to optical (Pure i20 or such), and another for an outboard hard drive or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Jay



I don't believe this would work.


----------



## BigRed

JayinMI said:


> Can you use a USB hub with an iPad mini and use one of the ports to do USB to optical (Pure i20 or such), and another for an outboard hard drive or something?
> 
> 
> 
> Jay



No, the only way to use an external hard drive and utilize the pure i20 is with a wifi drive. The gauntlet works well but not perfect


----------



## JayinMI

Ahhh, you're using a WiFi drive. OK. I was thinking it was a BT drive. Makes more sense now.

Jay


----------



## strakele

More pics!


----------



## Golden Ear

strakele said:


> More pics!


Yeah!


----------



## BigRed

Teaser of what's to come


----------



## rton20s

CarPC? Windows Tablet? Macbook? Mac Mini? 

We want to know! Would the new bluetooth model be an option to eliminate cabling?


----------



## BigRed

I didn't want the wireless because of battery replacement


----------



## rton20s

BigRed said:


> I didn't want the wireless because of battery replacement


Understandable. One of the reasons I refuse to purchase wireless mice for the office.


----------



## pocket5s

that is one purdy volume knob


----------



## palldat

Hmmmm, maybe a 10.2 inch screen?


----------



## rton20s

palldat said:


> Hmmmm, maybe a 10.2 inch screen?


You're thinking too small! 









+










= windshield replacement.


----------



## BigRed

pocket5s said:


> that is one purdy volume knob



Smoothe as butter too Robert


----------



## palldat

Hmmmm, no one ever says smooth like cream cheese? Which is smoother and creamier than butter


----------



## Darth SQ

BigRed said:


> Teaser of what's to come


Does it go to eleven?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Eleventeen


----------



## strakele

What are you currently using as front stage? Last pictured was the Jordans/Scans, but then some talk about Illusions.. maybe something after that?


----------



## BigRed

Scan and sb acoustics at the moment in an unusual configuration.


----------



## badfish

It may be an unusual configuration. But damn it sounds good.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Wish I would have heard it at College Station... I might have to make a trip out there...


----------



## DLO13

does the new addition start with an e and end with an o?


----------



## papasin

DLO13 said:


> does the new addition start with an e and end with an o?



Answer to this question starts with an n and ends in an o.  :laugh: lol


----------



## Darth SQ

DLO13 said:


> does the new addition start with an e and end with an o?





papasin said:


> Answer to this question starts with an n and ends in an o.  :laugh: lol


I like to end with an O.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed

It's getting serious now . Here is a great hint


----------



## ErinH

crazy how we all seem to think alike in this hobby. I was highly considering a carPC for the latest update in my car but have backed off it for the time being due to cost. Playing with arduino for now to keep my occupied. Hopefully by the time I look at carPC again, you'll have this one finished and I can just buy it off you when you switch to the next thing.


----------



## richiec77

Did you see or thing about this device for your build? iPad/iPhone Application and cures the issues you had with the WiFi HDD. Has a built in drive space for a HDD of choice to be installed but meant for use with a SSD for reliability (Vibrations aren't an issue for an SSD)

Audison bit - bit Play HD

I'm taking a strong look at it myself.


----------



## xxx_busa

the power supply in the MAC mini needs to be replaced. 

The switching in the supply makes a **** load of noise in the audio out

using Channel D ???


----------



## shovenose

Intel NUC would be a somewhat affordable car PC with good performance?


----------



## palldat

richiec77 said:


> Did you see or thing about this device for your build? iPad/iPhone Application and cures the issues you had with the WiFi HDD. Has a built in drive space for a HDD of choice to be installed but meant for use with a SSD for reliability (Vibrations aren't an issue for an SSD)
> 
> Audison bit - bit Play HD
> 
> I'm taking a strong look at it myself.


That would be great if one is using the full Audison setup. Hopefully the other manufactures will follow this lead.


----------



## DLO13

I've wanted to integrate a macmini into my car for years. I am excited to see where this goes. The Knob seems like a great option.

Are you moving away from the Ipad because of storage and file format limitations? or just because you like to have fun and try new things


----------



## BigRed

Power supply is gone!
I'm doing this for a lot of reasons. Storage galore, unlimited functionality, one remote, optical out, and if I like your sq cd, guess what ? I'm burning on the spot


----------



## DLO13

what functionality were you missing with the ipad?
CD burning is pretty cool


----------



## DLO13

Also see that you have a xenarc in the background...
Have u thought about retaining the ipad and using a Remote Desktop client to control the Mac mini?


----------



## [email protected]

Hahhaha... I have been waiting about 4 years for that piece to come out... And still waiting... Each CES they show a different version of it, but nothing has shipped... *sigh*
It's the reason I am looking at doing a CarPc...





richiec77 said:


> Did you see or thing about this device for your build? iPad/iPhone Application and cures the issues you had with the WiFi HDD. Has a built in drive space for a HDD of choice to be installed but meant for use with a SSD for reliability (Vibrations aren't an issue for an SSD)
> 
> Audison bit - bit Play HD
> 
> I'm taking a strong look at it myself.


----------



## [email protected]

You are putting a Sega Genesis in your truck??






BigRed said:


> It's getting serious now . Here is a great hint


----------



## richiec77

[email protected] said:


> Hahhaha... I have been waiting about 4 years for that piece to come out... And still waiting... Each CES they show a different version of it, but nothing has shipped... *sigh*
> It's the reason I am looking at doing a CarPc...


WAIT IS OVER...at least according to their facebook page. 

https://www.facebook.com/Audison.Official

Yeah. Pricey too! Looks like $600 without a SSD and $1200 with a 240GB SSD? WTF? Seriously-what 240GB SSD on the market today to include enterprise SSD is worth $600!?! I just bought a 1TB SSD for $467!


----------



## [email protected]

WOW.. how about that.. I don't know that I have heard any dealers mention official shipping yet..

Nice to see it looks like it will be soon though!




richiec77 said:


> WAIT IS OVER...at least according to their facebook page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Audison.Official
> 
> Yeah. Pricey too! Looks like $600 without a SSD and $1200 with a 240GB SSD? WTF? Seriously-what 240GB SSD on the market today to include enterprise SSD is worth $600!?! I just bought a 1TB SSD for $467!


----------



## subwoofery

richiec77 said:


> WAIT IS OVER...at least according to their facebook page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Audison.Official
> 
> Yeah. Pricey too! Looks like $600 without a SSD and $1200 with a 240GB SSD? WTF? Seriously-what 240GB SSD on the market today to include enterprise SSD is worth $600!?! I just bought a 1TB SSD for $467!


Intel SSD depending where you buy it from 

Kelvin


----------



## Darth SQ

[email protected] said:


> You are putting a Sega Genesis in your truck??


Ok that was quite funny. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed

[email protected] said:


> You are putting a Sega Genesis in your truck??



Yeah!! And it will actually play CDs . Not burned ones though. Only original. Buhahaha


----------



## BigRed

More surgery


----------



## [email protected]

It's still going to be a few months before the BitPlay hits our soil.. FYI...

Is your new demo music going to be the Sonic Hedgehog theme music, Jim?


haha...


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> More surgery


I would suggest keeping it in its case.(mm) That way you dont have to worry about mousiture or short circuiting.


----------



## [email protected]

I don't know about moisture, those things are "sealed"... And, what fun is keeping stuff in their case???? hahaha...


----------



## audio+civic

palldat said:


> That would be great if one is using the full Audison setup. Hopefully the other manufactures will follow this lead.


It has a tosilink output is there any guarantee that it wouldn't work with someone else's processor? Sorry to derail your thread Big Red.


----------



## [email protected]

audio+civic said:


> It has a tosilink output is there any guarantee that it wouldn't work with someone else's processor? Sorry to derail your thread Big Red.


I am pretty sure it would work with other processors with optical in. I don't think they have a proprietary system as far as that goes.


----------



## BigRed

Its up and running great! I will try and post a video later. Couldn't post from my phone for some reason.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Really interested in seeing this man. I hope it works like I think...


----------



## cobb2819

BigRed said:


> Its up and running great! I will try and post a video later. Couldn't post from my phone for some reason.


Nice!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Jim, Andy W had a mac mini in his car for some time, he might be a resource if you run into any bumps along the way..


----------



## rton20s

[email protected] said:


> Jim, Andy W had a mac mini in his car for some time, he might be a resource if you run into any bumps along the way..


Or Steve Meade.  He runs a Mac Mini in his Tahoe.*  

*Any distortion heard in this post is a result of the DIYMA site not being able to handle the sound pressure of the 15" subwoofer. In person it sounds clean at all levels.


----------



## richiec77

rton20s said:


> Or Steve Meade.  He runs a Mac Mini in his Tahoe.*
> 
> *Any distortion heard in this post is a result of the DIYMA site not being able to handle the sound pressure of the 15" subwoofer. In person it sounds clean at all levels.


That's damn near Sig Worthy!


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> Its up and running great! I will try and post a video later. Couldn't post from my phone for some reason.


It's an iphone...what do you expect


----------



## DLO13

palldat said:


> It's an iphone...what do you expect


O geeze, ur one of those...


----------



## palldat

DLO13 said:


> O geeze, ur one of those...


 What does that mean?


----------



## BigRed

Video below. Working great


----------



## BigRed

https://vimeo.com/101955923


----------



## richiec77

That's pretty cool! Too bad I hate iTunes!

You now have fused BMW with Dodge and Apple! iDodgeDrive


----------



## Tsmith

That is really cool!


----------



## BigRed

richiec77 said:


> That's pretty cool! Too bad I hate iTunes!
> 
> You now have fused BMW with Dodge and Apple! iDodgeDrive



The knob is programmable for any application. I just haven't gotten that far yet. Stay tuned


----------



## richiec77

Oooo....Interesting. I'll have to pay more attention to this device then.


----------



## BigRed

http://youtu.be/sswnRzI-K3M


----------



## [email protected]

BigRed said:


> https://vimeo.com/101955923


That's really cool!!!


----------



## Lycancatt

i guess the big question is..can i use it? =D


----------



## cobb2819

Lycancatt said:


> i guess the big question is..can i use it? =D


It's probably easier than Paul's touch screen.


----------



## richiec77

So Jim, how are you connected thru the iPad. You have the MacMini. I take it your using a program like VNC for remote desktop viewing/control? The Control part being supplemented via the Griffen PowerMate USB?


----------



## DLO13

BigRed said:


> https://vimeo.com/101955923


Legit! Looks awesome. 
Now just record in landscape next time :laugh:


----------



## fahrfrompuken

You can use Rowmote, Actions, LogMeIn Ignition, Mocha VNC Lite, Splahtop Remote Desktop and others running on the iPad to control the mac. Dunno which is best though.


----------



## richiec77

fahrfrompuken said:


> You can use Rowmote, Actions, LogMeIn Ignition, Mocha VNC Lite, Splahtop Remote Desktop and others running on the iPad to control the mac. Dunno which is best though.


Ah. Still use VNC myself. Just not up to date with ANYTHING MAC related minus my iPhone and iPad.


----------



## cobb2819

richiec77 said:


> So Jim, how are you connected thru the iPad. You have the MacMini. I take it your using a program like VNC for remote desktop viewing/control? The Control part being supplemented via the Griffen PowerMate USB?


There is no iPad installed any longer. It's a touch screen installed where the iPad Mini used to be.


----------



## richiec77

cobb2819 said:


> There is no iPad installed any longer. It's a touch screen installed where the iPad Mini used to be.


Oh. Even better really! This is a good set-up for a Car PC.


----------



## cobb2819

richiec77 said:


> Oh. Even better really! This is a good set-up for a Car PC.


Bingo


----------



## rton20s

So Jim, are you using some sort of HDMI to Toslink adapter/switcher to get your audio to the processor?


----------



## BigRed

I'm using a $2.49 headphone to toslink adaptor that automatically switches to optical out. I then went in and switched the output to 24/96. That goes into a 6to8v8. The cool thing is volume is controlled by the Mac mini for everything


----------



## rton20s

BigRed said:


> I'm using a $2.49 headphone to toslink adaptor that automatically switches to optical out. I then went in and switched the output to 24/96. That goes into a 6to8v8. The cool thing is volume is controlled by the Mac mini for everything


Sometimes the simplest (and cheapest) solutions are best!


----------



## palldat

cobb2819 said:


> It's probably easier than Paul's touch screen.


Mine is not touch....yet. The touch screen is here and now the testing will start shortly


----------



## [email protected]

So, SP-DIF carries a component of volume control with it?


----------



## BigRed

cobb2819 said:


> It's probably easier than Paul's touch screen.



Paul's touchscreen was difficult because of moisture or something


----------



## BigRed

[email protected] said:


> So, SP-DIF carries a component of volume control with it?



Yes sir


----------



## [email protected]

BigRed said:


> Yes sir


That is good news for me as well!!!


----------



## t3sn4f2

BigRed said:


> Yes sir


I think the application actually digitally attenuates then sends out the signal as standard PCM audio via S/PDIF.


----------



## Darth SQ

"Good morning Jim........Shall I play The Little Mermaid-Under The Sea again?"



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed

Can I play it at 24/96? Lol


----------



## jamesjones

richiec77 said:


> That's pretty cool! Too bad I hate iTunes!
> 
> You now have fused BMW with Dodge and Apple! iDodgeDrive


CopyTrans man. I don't use iTunes at all for my Apple gear anymore.


----------



## richiec77

Not an OSx user at all but this makes me want to grab a MacMini and start playing around! 



jamesjones said:


> CopyTrans man. I don't use iTunes at all for my Apple gear anymore.


Interesting...but MAYBE? kind of mute. I'll need to try it to see how well it works. 

What I'm looking for is a true alternative so that when you "DOCK" an iPhone/iPad with say my 2009 CTS-V Navigation system, or an Alpine Radio, Pioneer Radio and search/seek thru music via the radio it would use an alternative program that allows for FLAC playback and still works in this regard. CopyTrans doesn't seem to do that...from what I've read. Seems most front ends in all the iPhone compatible radios still link to an iTunes database. 

Reason for even considering this is the file navigation is very very intuitively designed in the CTS. There's is the large center button that scrolls up and down quickly and you press enter to select (genre, Artist, folder, song..etc). Works A LOT like what Jim did here! It's easy to figure out. 

Great would be to have an app that allows those Sync functions to still search and find songs, albums...etc. BUT would allows for FLAC playback on top. That way I wouldn't have to convert about 125GB of FLAC to ALAC. 

For personal use with headphones, I tend to use alternative apps or ditch the iDevice and grab my Fiio X5 that plays everything.


----------



## BigRed

This helps too


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Which screen did you use? I have looked at the Lilliput capacitive screens for a while. I have mainly seen them in 7 inch versions. It would be great to find an 8 or 9 inch screen for my vee dub that fits and works well with a Mac mini.


----------



## richiec77

BigRed said:


> This helps too


Yeah...Are you looking to try and integrate into the interior like fitting into the top of the armrest? Or just keeping it in the car for use when needed?


----------



## rton20s

I hope we can find some time at Finals to get some seat time in this thing! I'm sure you won't be too busy. 

I still haven't heard it, and I know you are constantly changing. I'm also interested to see how the Mac Mini integration works in person.


----------



## BigRed

Not sure yet. It is staying in one spot pretty good right now


----------



## BigRed

rton20s said:


> I hope we can find some time at Finals to get some seat time in this thing! I'm sure you won't be too busy.
> 
> I still haven't heard it, and I know you are constantly changing. I'm also interested to see how the Mac Mini integration works in person.



Should be no problem. I won't be competing so I'll just throw u the keys and u can have at it


----------



## DLO13

What resolution does your screen run at?


----------



## BigRed

1024x768 but will go to 1280x1024


----------



## BigRed

Night time fun


----------



## DLO13

Looks badass. I like it. As far as the screen goes. Did you ever consider the iPad suggestion I made a few posts back?


----------



## BigRed

DLO13 said:


> Looks badass. I like it. As far as the screen goes. Did you ever consider the iPad suggestion I made a few posts back?



U mean the vnc stuff? Yeah but i couldn't use the ipad screen as a primary because there is a lag. Cool stuff though as far as control


----------



## DLO13

May i ask which vnc client you tried? There are a lot of settings, and even drivers that can really increase performance. No sense if you are already happy though! My original suggestion had a lot to do with the fact that you already had the custom bezel done for the ipad - Looks like the new screen was either a perfect swap, or you re-did it perfectly. 

May i also ask what you did for the power supply and what else had to be done?


----------



## BigRed

DLO13 said:


> May i ask which vnc client you tried? There are a lot of settings, and even drivers that can really increase performance. No sense if you are already happy though! My original suggestion had a lot to do with the fact that you already had the custom bezel done for the ipad - Looks like the new screen was either a perfect swap, or you re-did it perfectly.
> 
> May i also ask what you did for the power supply and what else had to be done?



i tried a few of them actually. Do you have a recommendation? As far as power supply, I bypassed the internal converter, and ran directly to 12v Constant fused. The screen is on 12v as well.


----------



## [email protected]

On power supply are we talking about the mac mini? If so, I would think you might want to run it through something like this:
Amazon.com: New 1PC DC/DC Stabilizer I/P 8-40V Regulate to 12V - 10A 120W: Electronics


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> i tried a few of them actually. Do you have a recommendation? As far as power supply, I bypassed the internal converter, and ran directly to 12v Constant fused. The screen is on 12v as well.


Carnetix...I think is the brand that we used to use back in the day.


----------



## [email protected]

palldat said:


> Carnetix...I think is the brand that we used to use back in the day.


I followed that link and got to see this beauty.. I am sorry, but techflex ain't gonna help that!


----------



## BigRed

Carnetix sucks. I couldn't get it to work. I spent 3 solid days screwing with it and they have NO support.


----------



## BigRed

Perfect timing for these limited edition zapcos considering I have my seats out


----------



## SQram

Zoom out so we can see them in all their glory!!!

They look badass from what we CAN see...


----------



## richiec77

GUT PICS!!!!


----------



## splaudiohz

BigRed said:


> Perfect timing for these limited edition zapcos considering I have my seats out






Jim - You [email protected]#$%^

I was told they would not be here until mid August. 



[B]http://zapco.com/images/imageready/Product/z/LE.pdf[/B]


----------



## BigRed

Lol. The production run will be available next month I was fortunate enough to get the tester amps


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Bought myself a Mac Mini last night to test it out. 2009 model, 2.0GHz, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD for $300. Seemed like a good deal. Now to start buying the peripherals to test it on the bench.

Thanks Jim for posting and for the advice.


----------



## BigRed

fahrfrompuken said:


> Bought myself a Mac Mini last night to test it out. 2009 model, 2.0GHz, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD for $300. Seemed like a good deal. Now to start buying the peripherals to test it on the bench.
> 
> Thanks Jim for posting and for the advice.



No problem. Let me know if u have any questions


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> Carnetix sucks. I couldn't get it to work. I spent 3 solid days screwing with it and they have NO support.


Unless there is a gigantic change from when I used them then I don't know what to tell you? What were the issues you were having?


----------



## shutmdown

BigRed said:


> Perfect timing for these limited edition zapcos considering I have my seats out


wow they look gorgeous. you are a lucky man sir! Please record a video on youtube when they're hooked up, just so poor folks like myself can listen to these special amps.


----------



## santiagodraco

BigRed said:


> Carnetix sucks. I couldn't get it to work. I spent 3 solid days screwing with it and they have NO support.


Hey BR, which Carnetix model were you trying to get working and what issues were you having?

In my current build (I don't have any logs up but some of the central region guys have seen my wacky setup) I'm running a number of devices off a Carnetix 2140 and have had great luck with it. To give you an idea/rundown:

Carnetix 2140 feeding 12v and 5v to:
*Samsung Homesync (off Carnetix 12v rail) Android media server, 1tb hdd, hdmi/optical out to:*
- Optical feeding to Alpine H800 processor
- HDMI feeding to HDMI to Composite adapter _(off Carnetix 5v rail)_ feeding composite to Infiniti FX50 aux video inputs (with bypass module)
*Nyrius Songo tap Bluetooth 4/aptX receiver (off Carnetix 5v rail) feeding via optical to the H800*
*Stock Infiniti Headunit via analog to the H800* (not powered by the Carnetix of course)

The Carnetix is programmed to power down after 60 minutes OR if the battery voltage reaches 12v to prevent draining. The homesync will stay powered on during that time in case I need to sync audio from my MediaMonkey home server. I can extend the timeout via alarm aux button and I can plug in the car (have a 55w power supply installed also) for indefinite periods.

The Homesync, like a Mac Mini or other PC, has a boot-up time after being powered down so this is accomplished in advance off several triggers. 
1. ACC power triggers activation of the Carnetix which powers on the Homesync via a PAC TR7 Pro trigger.
2. Alarm AUX 1 triggers the Carnetix if off and then powers on the Homesync.
3. A dash mounted manual button for powering on the Homesync.

Shutdown is graceful and occurs in a few ways:
1. The Carnetix sends a signal over it's ACPI lines before powering down. This signal goes to the PAC TR7Pro and simulates 2 button presses on the Homesync which shuts it down gracefully. 
2. Alarm aux 2 does a shutdown
3. 2 presses of the manual button will do a shutdown.
4. Of course the Homesync, like any other pc, can be shut down via it's own OS shutdown function.

As for control I'm not using a keyboard or mouse but rather a remote screen interface that makes the Homesync screen appear on any Android device and I can control it fully from there as if I was actually touching it's screen or hard buttons. For the Mac Mini or a Windows PC the same could be accomplished as I'm sure you know.

Anyway I Rick mentioned you said you had some issues with the Carnetix so I wanted to chime in in case I could help. It could be that I'm using the 2140 and you were using a different model, not sure, but so far my experience with the device has been great.


----------



## xxx_busa

what a tease for all these Amp Whores


----------



## BigRed

Mark u ain't got no room!!


----------



## cobb2819

xxx_busa said:


> what a tease for all these Amp Whores


A comment like that coming from you?!


----------



## BigRed

santiagodraco said:


> Hey BR, which Carnetix model were you trying to get working and what issues were you having?
> 
> 
> 
> In my current build (I don't have any logs up but some of the central region guys have seen my wacky setup) I'm running a number of devices off a Carnetix 2140 and have had great luck with it. To give you an idea/rundown:
> 
> 
> 
> Carnetix 2140 feeding 12v and 5v to:
> 
> *Samsung Homesync (off Carnetix 12v rail) Android media server, 1tb hdd, hdmi/optical out to:*
> 
> - Optical feeding to Alpine H800 processor
> 
> - HDMI feeding to HDMI to Composite adapter _(off Carnetix 5v rail)_ feeding composite to Infiniti FX50 aux video inputs (with bypass module)
> 
> *Nyrius Songo tap Bluetooth 4/aptX receiver (off Carnetix 5v rail) feeding via optical to the H800*
> 
> *Stock Infiniti Headunit via analog to the H800* (not powered by the Carnetix of course)
> 
> 
> 
> The Carnetix is programmed to power down after 60 minutes OR if the battery voltage reaches 12v to prevent draining. The homesync will stay powered on during that time in case I need to sync audio from my MediaMonkey home server. I can extend the timeout via alarm aux button and I can plug in the car (have a 55w power supply installed also) for indefinite periods.
> 
> 
> 
> The Homesync, like a Mac Mini or other PC, has a boot-up time after being powered down so this is accomplished in advance off several triggers.
> 
> 1. ACC power triggers activation of the Carnetix which powers on the Homesync via a PAC TR7 Pro trigger.
> 
> 2. Alarm AUX 1 triggers the Carnetix if off and then powers on the Homesync.
> 
> 3. A dash mounted manual button for powering on the Homesync.
> 
> 
> 
> Shutdown is graceful and occurs in a few ways:
> 
> 1. The Carnetix sends a signal over it's ACPI lines before powering down. This signal goes to the PAC TR7Pro and simulates 2 button presses on the Homesync which shuts it down gracefully.
> 
> 2. Alarm aux 2 does a shutdown
> 
> 3. 2 presses of the manual button will do a shutdown.
> 
> 4. Of course the Homesync, like any other pc, can be shut down via it's own OS shutdown function.
> 
> 
> 
> As for control I'm not using a keyboard or mouse but rather a remote screen interface that makes the Homesync screen appear on any Android device and I can control it fully from there as if I was actually touching it's screen or hard buttons. For the Mac Mini or a Windows PC the same could be accomplished as I'm sure you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway I Rick mentioned you said you had some issues with the Carnetix so I wanted to chime in in case I could help. It could be that I'm using the 2140 and you were using a different model, not sure, but so far my experience with the device has been great.



Thanks for sharing. I too have the 2140. I am having trouble with the sleep feature. I don't want the Mac mini to shut down completely every time I turn off power. The manual is not specific and want me to buy their mac pack for the older style macs. And to to put off I can't even get an answer from mp3cars web based support 

Right now I am fused constant for Mac mini and the screen and the mini sleeps after no activity for 15 minutes. The screen sleeps automatically 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Pm me if u can


----------



## santiagodraco

Heading out now but I'll PM you my number and we can chat.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks Richard Papasin. I am now tuning the Mosconi thru vm ware and it works perfect.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Now that is seriously cool! Ordered my Griffin Powermate today. Gotta get a power supply ordered too. Luckily my local friend Keith has a bunch of experience with the CarNetix.


----------



## santiagodraco

BigRed, if USB passthrough works you may be able to see the Carnetix via the programming software running in your Windows VMWare session on your iMac. In VMWare tools check the list of available devices before pluging in the Carnetix and then after. It's probably a 50/50 chance of it working.


----------



## [email protected]nd

Jim, you don't have AMAS in your 6to8?

Also, Andy W might be a good Mac Mini resource (if I haven't said this already), He ran one for a while... I am sure he had to address some of the issues you have.


----------



## papasin

[email protected] said:


> Jim, you don't have AMAS in your 6to8?
> 
> Also, Andy W might be a good Mac Mini resource (if I haven't said this already), He ran one for a while... I am sure he had to address some of the issues you have.



Jim does have the AMAS. He's running VMWare Fusion 6.0.4 and Windows 7 x64 as the guest OS. With this setup, Bluetooth is passed through seamlessly between the Host OS (OSX 10.9) to Win 7 as the guest OS...at least so far so good. 

You did mention Andy W had a mini back on Page 15 JOey.  But there are quite a few changes with the latest Mac mini, not to mention, OS X and other software pieces have also matured since he had his setup so Jim is blazing through some things that are a little different too. Can't wait to see this next week!


----------



## [email protected]

Hmm.. I tried fusion and parallels but was never able to get full bluetooth function to be able to program the 6to8 from my mac. I could recognize the 6to8 and with fusion it seemed like it was going to work, but I never got the software to connect. (I messed a lot with the win drivers and read all the google info on it, but never resolved the problem..)





papasin said:


> Jim does have the AMAS. He's running VMWare Fusion 6.0.4 and Windows 7 x64 as the guest OS. With this setup, Bluetooth is passed through seamlessly between the Host OS (OSX 10.9) to Win 7 as the guest OS...at least so far so good.
> 
> You did mention Andy W had a mini back on Page 15 JOey.  But there are quite a few changes with the latest Mac mini, not to mention, OS X and other software pieces have also matured since he had his setup so Jim is blazing through some things that are a little different too. Can't wait to see this next week!


----------



## moparman79

I used to be into build carputers I always used opus solutions psu. I know I used the 180w psu, 150w psu
Which I could set a jumper I wanted 1, 10, 15, 30, 45 and 60 minutes. I set mine to 15 minutes. I ran a micro atx MB and my aluminum case.


----------



## moparman79

I believe opus psu are the most expensive of the psu available. To me they
were the best units available at the time. Opus Solutions

this is the unit I had in my case 
http://www.opussolutions.com/product/158/DCX2_180__180W_.html#specifications


----------



## BigRed

[email protected] said:


> Hmm.. I tried fusion and parallels but was never able to get full bluetooth function to be able to program the 6to8 from my mac. I could recognize the 6to8 and with fusion it seemed like it was going to work, but I never got the software to connect. (I messed a lot with the win drivers and read all the google info on it, but never resolved the problem..)



I got it to work Joey. I'll pm u


----------



## bertholomey

I certainly struggled with parallels and fusion with my MBP and the 6to8.....one of the reasons I finally gave up on it - I'm glad you got it squared away.


----------



## papasin

I've heard quite a few people say they have problems with getting VM solutions to work with the 6to8, especially when using Bluetooth. For Mac users, often, it's suggested to use Bootcamp vs. Fusion or Parallels.

I think one of the keys/tricks with VM solutions in general is keeping the guest OS lean and simple. The Win7 VM Jim is using is a fresh/clean install of Win7 x64 Ultimate, all the latest updates installed, and only the 6to8v8 and Omnimic software on the VM...nothing else. Fusion 6.0.4 has a specific Settings page to "pass Bluetooth" to Windows or Linux. I used to have a separate Netbook for car audio applications, but don't think I have powered it up in nearly a year. Since Fusion 6, I have not encountered a scenario where I have needed a PC for home or work. I run various flavors of Linux, Win XP/7/8 with Fusion and pretty much all the functionality that I've needed is able to be "emulated".


----------



## BigRed

It connects every time now. Pretty impressed that I can adjust the settings of the 6 to 8 and tune from it with any rta software


----------



## JayinMI

fahrfrompuken said:


> Bought myself a Mac Mini last night to test it out. 2009 model, 2.0GHz, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD for $300. Seemed like a good deal. Now to start buying the peripherals to test it on the bench.
> 
> Thanks Jim for posting and for the advice.


I recently upgraded my Macbook to Lion and it made a HUGE difference in boot speed...of course, the SSD didn't hurt any either, but I did that months before I upgraded the OS. It's definitely worth it, if the computer can use it.

Jay


----------



## fahrfrompuken

How about the screen? As a sunlight readable screen 1000 nit screen I'm sure it's bright enough. Could someone make do with say a 350 nit screen? I only ask because that screen is $450 (ouch!).

Also, is the font readable in the vehicle on an 8" screen. Could I even be ok on a 7 inch screen? (Lilliput sells a 7 inch capacitive touchscreen).


----------



## BigRed

The screen is great. I went with the 8 because of the size of my stock bezel. It is bright but it is vga so the mini and the screen don't really like each other. They aren't BFF's. I created a workaround. I am not sure about 350 nit. I can tell u I don't use the touch screen. There is a nice setting on the mac that allows for a large display that is easy to read everything. I believe it 800x600
If I did it all over again I would find an hdmi screen with high contrast and nit


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Do you have a software interface running or just OSX? The fact that you are not using the touchscreen capabilities makes me think you are not using any 3rd party software interface.

All of my research has turned up ZERO interfaces that are currently supported. It seems like they are all old projects (2005-2009 era). I have not found any interface to download and test out now that I think about it.

I did watch the video of you rolling through your albums, and selecting songs to play in iTunes. Not sure how that would be when rolling down the road though. I figured a simple touch interface with large icons would be useful. Looks like there is nothing out there though.


----------



## BigRed

no interface. front row is the best. there are ways to get it now that its discontinued. google it and you will find several workarounds. I listen to spottily 80% of the time and it navigates pretty easy.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Cool. Thank you. I'll email if I hit a wall and can't find it.


----------



## BigRed

No problem


----------



## MrsPapasin

Jim, Congratulations on the Master class and SQ Best of Show win at yesterday's MECA comp at SiS! I had a chance to listen to Jim's truck today and it is one awesome sounding system and the mac mini setup is sweet! Those limited edition Zapco amps sure are something! :thumbsup:


----------



## james2266

MrsPapasin said:


> Jim, Congratulations on the Master class and SQ Best of Show win at yesterday's MECA comp at SiS! I had a chance to listen to Jim's truck today and it is one awesome sounding system and the mac mini setup is sweet! Those limited edition Zapco amps sure are something! :thumbsup:


Congrats Jim. Sounds like you cleaned up. Wish I could of been there. Here, the only game in town is closed all week. This place just sucks for us DIYMA guys.


----------



## Kevin K

Way to go Jim.


----------



## fahrfrompuken

Congrats Jim. Nice to know that a carputer does not hold you back... very much the opposite it sounds like!


----------



## rton20s

Congratulations Jim on the win and taking Best of Show! If I don't make it down to Torrance, I'll definitely be getting a listen at Finals.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks guys. There were many great sounding cars there so it's not an easy task


----------



## Golden Ear

Nice job Jim!! Congratulations! You're truck sounds killer. I have to listen to it every time I see you cuz it's always different


----------



## deltasaurus

I am following this build closely as a fellow Ram owner. Just finished a complete Illusion top end overhaul as well. Hopefully you are over this way for Finals because I would love to hear this truck and get a couple of ideas from you with mine as well.


----------



## Big Boi

Awesome system sir


----------



## MiloX

Grats Jim!


----------



## draft6969

One question. is that fox box the ported one or sealed? and what do you think about the sound? mainly does it cover all the frequencies pretty good or does it drop off? i ask cause ive heard the sealed drops off around 50 to 40, but seen only positive reviews of the ported one, but i just cant see how such a small ported box sould cover all the frequencies well.


----------



## SouthSyde

MrsPapasin said:


> Jim, Congratulations on the Master class and SQ Best of Show win at yesterday's MECA comp at SiS! I had a chance to listen to Jim's truck today and it is one awesome sounding system and the mac mini setup is sweet! Those limited edition Zapco amps sure are something! :thumbsup:


Whose that good looking feller??


----------



## BigRed

Mine was sealed. I don't use it anymore. I am using the up front 10 exclusively. The fox box came apart on me after 6 months or so. If I were to use it again, I would simply use the pocket chambers and build a mdf for the rest of the box


----------



## BigRed

SouthSyde said:


> Whose that good looking feller??



Not as sexy as you chad, especially after a few cocktails. Lmao!!


----------



## BigRed

A shameless plug for Zapco but these things really are nice


----------



## Kevin K

Nice. And a little CAJ love to boot as well.


----------



## pocket5s

Now that is awesome


----------



## GLN305

BigRed said:


> A shameless plug for Zapco but these things really are nice


I haven't had the opportunity to see that series of the new Zapcos, is that a badge on them? Do they all come like that?


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

BigRed said:


> A shameless plug for Zapco but these things really are nice


That badge kinda reminds me of the ones on the old PG Outlaw series.


----------



## BigRed

Yes they are a a badge with a serial number. Only 250 were made. 40th anniversary


----------



## GLN305

BigRed said:


> Yes they are a a badge with a serial number. Only 250 were made. 40th anniversary


Awesome!


----------



## papasin

Big congrats to BigRed. 1st place in MECA Master class at world finals! :beerchug:


----------



## MrsPapasin

Congratulations, Jim!!! Well deserved! Your truck is amazing!


----------



## bbfoto

Congrats, Jim!

Richard, you might want to blank out BigRed's (or BigWhite's) license plate and re-post that pic.


----------



## papasin

bbfoto said:


> Richard, you might want to blank out BigRed's (or BigWhite's) license plate and re-post that pic.



What license plate?


----------



## Coppertone

Great job, and well deserved.


----------



## james2266

Congrats Jim! Your truck is the one I didn't get to listen to down there. I hope to rectify that the next time I'm down there whenever that may be.


----------



## bertholomey

Congrats Jim! I did get a listen in the truck, and it was amazing! Thank you for making the trip to TN - always a pleasure hanging with you. 

I think this was my favorite photo that I took 



















Most of the CA crowd that traveled to Finals


----------



## Butt Hz

To tell the whole drama behind the win...Jim's truck tied with Mark Eldridge's Nascar, so they went to the tonality score to break the tie...and Jim's truck won by several points.

Congratulations!


----------



## Kevin K

That was a great picture Jason of Jim's reaction. You always have that camera at just the right time. Congrats Mr. Jim, glad to finally hear the truck, thanks for your help and comments thru the year.


----------



## Primalgeek

Wow, now I really hate that I had to leave early. Congratulations Jim.


----------



## Tsmith

Congrats Jim! Well deserved my friend. The truck sounded awesome. Glad you guys made the long trip.


----------



## Darth SQ

So so proud of you Jim and WCA as a whole. 
Cali represented.......


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ErinH

Jim, congrats on the win, my friend. 

Also, thanks for helping me out with the package delivery.

BTW, the two hour drive home was spent in silence. But I ain't mad at ya. LOL. 

Hope you have safe travels back, man, and I hope to see you again sooner than later. Congrats, again.


----------



## subwoofery

BigRed said:


>


Congrats on the BIG WIN :thumbsup: 

Noticed in a previous post that you were waiting for some new drivers. What did you end up with? 
Front stage still on the dash like in the pics above? 

Kelvin


----------



## sqnut

Congrats on the win!!. How did you fit that trophy in the cabin? Or did you just toss it at the back? Notch up another win for tuning by ear.


----------



## rton20s

Congratulations Jim! It is just awesome to see all of the hard work pay off in the end! And thank you for all that you do for the car audio community, especially out here on the West Coast.


----------



## Primalgeek

ErinH said:


> BTW, the two hour drive home was spent in silence. But I ain't mad at ya. LOL.


Did he manage to blow yours up when I couldn't? Way to go Jim


----------



## tjswarbrick

Congrats on the win, Jim.
Wish I got a chance to hear the truck last month. Guess I'll have to wait 'till next time.


----------



## Golden Ear

Congrats on the win Jim!! It couldn't have happened to a better guy! Thanks for all the help you give. I'm proud to be on your team.


----------



## thehatedguy

I bet it was Magic by the bus loads.


----------



## subwoofery

thehatedguy said:


> I bet it was Magic by the bus loads.


Almost forgot about that bus lol. Good one  

Kelvin


----------



## Darth SQ

thehatedguy said:


> I bet it was Magic by the bus loads.


Oh no you didn't! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## MrsPapasin

Jim's winning tune from Worlds is absolutely stunningly beautiful! I had the opportunity for an extended listening session last night and found it to be the smoothest, cleanest, and prettiest tune that I've heard. Instruments and vocals are perfectly balanced. Imaging is spot on. It was a pure joy to listen to. It's BigRed's finest work and a well deserved World Championship! Congratulations!!! I hope to hear it again soon!


----------



## BigRed

Thanks for the compliment Linda. I kinda like it myself


----------



## JayinMI

Are you still running a 10xl up front? When I got to hear it, it was dark and I hadn't read the build thread in a while. It sounded amazing, and the stage depth was phenomenal. 



Jay


----------



## jtaudioacc

JayinMI said:


> Are you still running a 10xl up front? When I got to hear it, it was dark and I hadn't read the build thread in a while. It sounded amazing, and the stage depth was phenomenal.
> 
> 
> 
> Jay


best way, the blind audition.


----------



## BigRed

This is one trophy I think I'm gonna hang on to


----------



## damonryoung

I think I would do the same!!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## Kevin K

Absolutely.


----------



## rton20s

Some things are worth far more than the sum of their parts. I'd probably hang on to that one as well.


----------



## Primalgeek

For sure, it was well earned. Congrats Jim


----------



## astrochex

Well done Jim!


----------



## bigbubba

Congrats Jim! Wish I could have gotten to listen to it at Finals.

What are the chances of a build update? Seen some new things you were going to install. Give us a insight to what you've done.


----------



## JayinMI

BigRed said:


> This is one trophy I think I'm gonna hang on to


Did you get it all back together?

Jay


----------



## Golden Ear

Yeah man, she's a keeper!


----------



## BigRed

Trophy is back together. It took a minute to figure it out . 

Hatedguy, I concur. I had my subwoofer box signed by a variety of Nashville performers. I will auction it off later on eBay. It's gotta be worth $400,000 now


----------



## JayinMI

Should have had you sign the Illusion C10XL I bought from you for the same reason! lol

Jay


----------



## Kevin K

BigRed said:


> ....."
> Hatedguy, I concur. I had my subwoofer box signed by a variety of Nashville performers. I will auction it off later on eBay. It's gotta be worth $400,000 now"



lol that's funny


----------



## cvjoint

New truck, whoa. Forget about the audio, this calls for a Hellcat engine transplant.


----------



## BigRed

Here is the system as it was at World Finals

Head Unit: Pioneer P99
Amps: 4 Zapco Z150.2 LE
Speakers: Jl Audio 10w6 in passenger footwell.
Scanspeak 15m 5" midranges in custom dash pods
SB Acoustics (Arc Black) 1" tweeters in custom dash pods
3" midrange / fullrange for rear fill (Rishi mids)

Rear fill is processed by a mini dsp with L-R module.

thats it! 

Any questions fire away


----------



## draft6969

My main question is the sub box. I'm buying a ram truck and have big concerns about the underseat box. I've heard many and none have sounded good.


----------



## truckguy

Congrats on the win. Where did you install the rear fill speakers. If I can ever get my staging figured out up front I'd like to add rear fill. One step at a time. Lol


----------



## BigRed

My sub is in the passenger footwell. See pics in a previous post. The rear fill is above the seat belts in the corners. I'll take a pic and post tomorrow


----------



## bkjay

Did the 10w6 play dual roles for sub and midbass?


----------



## BigRed

bkjay said:


> Did the 10w6 play dual roles for sub and midbass?



Yes sir


----------



## JVD240

Rear fill for the win? Coooooool!


----------



## Kevin K

I had no idea you were running rear fill, the depth was crazy good...as was everything else about it. Glad I got the chance to listen for a few minutes in Nashville.
Very proud for ya


----------



## bkjay

BigRed said:


> Yes sir


Very nice.


----------



## jriggs

Jim, do you mind sharing your crossover points per driver? How high does the sub play? What range does the rear fill play?


----------



## BigRed

Sub 125hz
Mid 125hz-3k
Tweets 3k up

Rear fill is 300-3k


----------



## jriggs

Thanks. I just went a similar route. Running 5.25" mids blending to 12" sub at 100hz slope at 12db. LOVE it.


----------



## BigRed

jriggs said:


> Thanks. I just went a similar route. Running 5.25" mids blending to 12" sub at 100hz slope at 12db. LOVE it.



It works doesn't it?


----------



## bertholomey

jriggs said:


> Thanks. I just went a similar route. Running 5.25" mids blending to 12" sub at 100hz slope at 12db. LOVE it.


And that is an excellent sub to do it with in my opinion


----------



## JVD240

I really love this simple, no BS, approach.

Although not extreme it is quite different than the setups we traditionally see for SQ.

Very neat.


----------



## jriggs

bertholomey said:


> And that is an excellent sub to do it with in my opinion


Absolutely! With the right equipment this approach can work very well.


----------



## Darth SQ

Jim Bee, you just won MECA Master Class Champion 2014 in Nashville, TN..........what are you going to do next?


*"I'm going to DISNEYLAND!!! and then I'm going to put all of my winning car audio secrets on DIYMA blast!!!!"*



Wtf lol. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Jim Bee, you just won MECA Master Class Champion 2014 in Nashville, TN..........what are you going to do next?


"Wait until after the December 6th comp and then make a bunch of changes" is where I would put my money.


----------



## papasin

Read the fine print. I have already placed my bets.


----------



## BigRed

I haven't changed a thing....

Since yesterday!!! Lmao!!


----------



## Golden Ear

:lol:


----------



## optimaprime

Just read this thread again and damn , gives me tearie eyes ! Well played Jim very well played sir!


----------



## SQram

I'm surprised no one has asked, why the change back to the 10W6 from the C10XL?

A lot of rave reviews on the C--XL series lately, including several in this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3

SQram said:


> I'm surprised no one has asked, why the change back to the 10W6 from the C10XL?
> 
> A lot of rave reviews on the C--XL series lately, including several in this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OR why the change from the absolutely gorgeous ODR setup to the P99?


----------



## JayinMI

My guess on the switch from ODR to P99 is that it has something to do with iPod useability...or something like that. Or maybe because the menus are in english? lol

My favorite thing about this was that Jim's daily driver beat Mark Eldridge's purpose-built NASCAR, with way less equipment.

Jay


----------



## Rishi S

Congrats Jim


----------



## Darth SQ

Niebur3 said:


> OR why the change from the absolutely gorgeous ODR setup to the P99?


Proof that it's a sickness Jerry.....it's the only explanation. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## BigRed

SQram said:


> I'm surprised no one has asked, why the change back to the 10W6 from the C10XL?
> 
> A lot of rave reviews on the C--XL series lately, including several in this thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The amp I used needed the right impedance to keep up with the rest of the system. I basically have 1200 watts to the sub with the jl. Couldn't get that with the C10XL


----------



## BigRed

Niebur3 said:


> OR why the change from the absolutely gorgeous ODR setup to the P99?



Flexibility in crossover points. The ability to stream my iPhone and use one remote


----------



## subwoofery

BigRed said:


> Flexibility in crossover points. The ability to stream my iPhone and use one remote


Flexibility in Xover points? You're not using a MiniDSP for that? 

Kelvin


----------



## BigRed

subwoofery said:


> Flexibility in Xover points? You're not using a MiniDSP for that?
> 
> 
> 
> Kelvin



Mini dsp for rear fill


----------



## thehatedguy

And the JL W6 subs are no slouches in the SQ department either.


----------



## subwoofery

Wondering if you were willing to share any pics of your front stage AND rear stage  

Kelvin


----------



## BigRed

Sure 





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JayinMI

What sub is that, now? I know you had an Illusion at one point, and at Finals it was a 10W6, IIRC. 

Still making improvements, huh? lol

Jay


----------



## casey

On your rear fill, did you just use the mini dsp to adjust the TA for them since I assume you were pulling the signal from the front mids? Im guessing it too some trial and error but seems to work out well.

I remember you saying you had 4 LE 4x150, how are you dispersing that power out?


----------



## james2266

casey said:


> On your rear fill, did you just use the mini dsp to adjust the TA for them since I assume you were pulling the signal from the front mids? Im guessing it too some trial and error but seems to work out well.
> 
> I remember you saying you had 4 LE 4x150, how are you dispersing that power out?


I'm curious of these questions too and what are you using for the rear fill anyways? Sorry if you've addressed that on a previous page. 

I constantly am thinking about doing something similar with my front stage. Ever since I heard them in a vehicle in Florida, I've wanted to use the Scan 12m as my midrange. Thinking something similar but with the drivers firing a little more on axis with the windshield as I think they would be much lower profile that way. Also, 4 inch versus your 5 inch ( at least I think that's what they are). BTW, (and once again sorry if you've already addressed this) but are those dash pods fully sealed or are they venting into the dash and/or apillars?


----------



## papasin

james2266 said:


> what are you using for the rear fill anyways?



Rearfill is the AP MR3-P, at least unless that has changed too.


----------



## casey

*edit*

it was 4 150.2 not 4 channels. That makes more sense lol.


----------



## james2266

papasin said:


> Rearfill is the AP MR3-P, at least unless that has changed too.


I sure thought it looked like an AP driver. Great choice there! 



casey said:


> *edit*
> 
> it was 4 150.2 not 4 channels. That makes more sense lol.


Ok, that makes it pretty clear how everything is set then.


----------



## thehatedguy

But which sub is that?


----------



## BigRed

The sub is a seas 10. Comes in the linkwitz set from Madisound. The rear fill are the ap drivers. I was fortunate enough to have Richard install them right before finals while I buttoned up the p99 deck and Linda was making window coverings with her portable sewing machine. My mids are sealed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.co...eas-l26ro4y-10-subwoofer-4-layer-vc-d1004-04/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shinjohn

Nice setup Jim! Still want to listen to it. 
Don't change everything before I do! LOL 

BTW, nice sub. Interested to hear your thoughts after you have it dialed in and run it through its paces. 

Just gotta just say it..... Love the fact you are running all "DIY" drivers (at least at this moment in time, LOL). System looks so good. So simple and sweet. A great example for folks to follow. KISS!!!! Nice job.


----------



## BigRed

That's what this site used to be about shinjohn . Diy!! Don't worry, I plan on driving up for a weekend so u can listen to it. Sorry about the mishap in Torrance 

The sub measured flat from 20-80 today. I was excited to see that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james2266

BigRed said:


> That's what this site used to be about shinjohn . Diy!! Don't worry, I plan on driving up for a weekend so u can listen to it. Sorry about the mishap in Torrance
> 
> The sub measured flat from 20-80 today. I was excited to see that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about a little further so I can hear it too? Mine sounds quite a bit different now too...


----------



## Golden Ear

BigRed said:


> Don't worry, I plan on driving up for a weekend so u can listen to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wouldn't mind a listen myself


----------



## papasin

Sounds like it's time for another GTG. I think MrsPapasin was thinking of hosting another one soon.


----------



## Darth SQ

BigRed said:


> That's what this site used to be about shinjohn . Diy!! Don't worry, I plan on driving up for a weekend so u can listen to it. Sorry about the mishap in Torrance
> 
> The sub measured flat from 20-80 today. I was excited to see that
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That makes it all worthwhile. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## tjswarbrick

I still need to hear it too.
Count me in.


----------



## subwoofery

Thanks for the pics  

Sweet system for sure - love the KISS principle :thumbsup: 

Kelvin


----------



## sqnut

BigRed said:


> The sub measured flat from 20-80 today. I was excited to see that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious about how you managed that and secondly wouldn't you rather have a roll off from 40-80?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound

BigRed said:


> Sure
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing Work. So what did you learn from the original Big Red, that you applied to this system?


----------



## BigRed

sqnut said:


> Curious about how you managed that and secondly wouldn't you rather have a roll off from 40-80?



It just measured that way. I eq'd it to my liking. I do the sub by ear. It's one of the drivers I find incredibly deceitful when measuring in a car 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed

Huckleberry Sound said:


> Amazing Work. So what did you learn from the original Big Red, that you applied to this system?



I learned that high end rca and speaker wire is a hoax 

Just kidding. Let me think about that question. It's a good one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious

BigRed said:


> I learned that high end rca and speaker wire is a hoax



Troublemaker...


----------



## james2266

BigRed said:


> It just measured that way. I eq'd it to my liking. I do the sub by ear. It's one of the drivers I find incredibly deceitful when measuring in a car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good, I am not the only one. Actually I find the low end of midbass pretty deceitful too but I know your ear is way better trained than mine.


----------



## shutmdown

sorry this may be off topic, but Jim, I know at one point you used the Zapco Z8 processor, and you mentioned somewhere on this forum that you can stack channels for 20 bands of PEQ. could you by any chance PM me with details on how to do so?


----------



## BigRed

shutmdown said:


> sorry this may be off topic, but Jim, I know at one point you used the Zapco Z8 processor, and you mentioned somewhere on this forum that you can stack channels for 20 bands of PEQ. could you by any chance PM me with details on how to do so?



The quick answer is you go out of the channels and into the next set of inputs via rca cables I'll pm you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shutmdown

BigRed said:


> The quick answer is you go out of the channels and into the next set of inputs via rca cables I'll pm you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks Jim


----------



## truckguy

BigRed said:


> It just measured that way. I eq'd it to my liking. I do the sub by ear. It's one of the drivers I find incredibly deceitful when measuring in a car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you listen to test tones, sweeps, or favorite songs while doing this? What would be a great song or songs to listen to for tuning by ear for sub and midbass? I really struggles with this. I've been running sweeps. If I have the mic closer to the driver side window(left ear) I get dips around 70-80hz. If I'm more in the middle of the cab I don't have the dips and not really sure what to do about that.


----------



## bbfoto

Really liking this setup, Jim! It shows your expertise in choosing and matching up the best drivers for the desired setup, crossovers, and power response.

I can see why you decided to try that SEAS sub as well...great find! It looks to be better than the W6v3 (at least on paper) in every aspect for your particular setup.  Hope it works out for the better. I'm thinking it will.  Keep us posted.

Also, for anybody thinking about a similar setup, but not wanting to spend the Scan-Speak Revelator monies, I can highly recommend the SB Acoustics SB15MFC30-4 5" midwoofer as an alternative to the 15M. You won't be missing much compared to the Revelator and it's a lot easier on the pocketbook. 

Loving the DIY setup!


----------



## BigRed

truckguy said:


> Do you listen to test tones, sweeps, or favorite songs while doing this? What would be a great song or songs to listen to for tuning by ear for sub and midbass? I really struggles with this. I've been running sweeps. If I have the mic closer to the driver side window(left ear) I get dips around 70-80hz. If I'm more in the middle of the cab I don't have the dips and not really sure what to do about that.



I listen to a couple of tracks. Patricia barber is good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Rain

Jim, I reread your entire build, and what an awesome truck. I have seem many people on here that have similar pods on their dash, but how are they fixed in place? Are they bolted to the A-pillar or the dash? Also, do you stuff the enclosure for better FR and performance?


----------

